# Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.



## polmax3133

Following in the footsteps of "Vlad" the roaming Komandirskie, I would like to introduce to you "Roman", a Russian chronograph that I would like to send off for adventurous travel whenever he may be summoned.









The chronograph is a mid-nineties Poljot creation with flashy gilded casing and rotating titanium bezel. Although not your customary old school Sturmanskie-style to say the least, I have made an attempt to beef up the looks by retrofitting a aviator chrono-seconds hand and matching nato strap. The watch face is actually very impressive with cut chrono-eye borders, gilded indices, and one of the better pilot emblems I've seen on a Russian produced watch.

*Mid-life crisis...*

After being rejected by his former owner(s), Roman made the lengthy trip from Germany to Canada to become apart of my ever growing collection of cal. 3133 chronographs. Upon his late-arrival, I began my usual inspection to determining whether Roman was fit to join the ranks in his current, seemingly as new, condition.

Well, things did not go so well for Roman...

Being a mid-nineties child of the bankrupt 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Roman had some quality control issues with his plating that only storage in a drawer within a temperature controlled environment could help conceal. Sadly, the blemishes that appeared in the plating stick out like a sore thumb in close-up photographs and more so under the loupe.

Fortunately, not really an issue for everyday usage, as Roman, like myself, looks just fine from a distance!

Mechanically, however, there were issues too...

After numerous winds I could tell Roman had some movement issues that would need to be addressed, including a gap between the movement and casing that allowed for unsightly movement when setting the time. To rectify that particular problem the clamps had to be tightened against the casing to the point where extra friction was created that decreased power output.

*Into the parts bin...*

And so, after languishing in the parts bin for the past two or more years, I had decided that it was time to resurrect Roman, fix him up as best I could, and put him to good use as a travelling ambassador of my collection, the forum, and the cal. 3133 chronograph in general.

To accomplish this, Roman has had a few parts replaced, been cleaned and oiled, and had a fine-tuning done to his chronograph function.

I suspect that Roman was dropped on his head a few too many times as a child, and also that the same storage issues that caused the plating to blemish also caused the escapement wheel to produce some erratic readings - so I replaced it with decent results.

He now runs respectively well.

To fine tune a 3133 chronograph function so that there is no jump at start-up is riding a fine line, and nothing a trip through the postal service cannot undo, but here is hoping he stays in top form for at least a few trips.

The loose movement issue was rectified by placing a small section of a broken 100-year old Dueber-Hampden mainspring into the casing to act as a spacer. This worked very well and leaves a small gap to get your nail under to pull out the crown.

*Dressing up Roman...*

I was a little reluctant to replace parts or spend further money on Roman, but decided it may help create some interest in the project and hopefully add to the fun factor. Therefore, as seen in the images, I spruced up Roman with a new Nato strap, had his case back engraved, and purchased a fake passport to accompany him throughout his travels.

Unfortunately, the recently completed case back engraving was, oh-so-predictably... not done to my specifications:









I had actually printed out a copy of an image that detailed exactly how I wanted the engraving to look. However, the main concern seemed to be noting existing scratches on the case back, the current value of the watch, and of course the pre-payment. Oddly enough, I had envisioned it looking a lot worse than it did!! So all-in-all, I was content with additional non-perfection on an already non-perfect watch.

The mock passport finally arrived after more than a month in the mail. I added an image of Roman and had it stamped at a area post-office.

I also though it would be cool if members hosting Roman could toss in a postcard from their location, or thereabouts, so I picked up one of those for a meager fifty cents too.

*Hosting Requirements: *

All I ask is that you ensure Roman is passed on to the next host within 2-4 weeks; that you chose a trusted follow-up person (preferably) before accepting to host; and that you assume responsibility for ensuring that Roman is passed along by said host in the allotted time frame.

Vlad the travelling Vostok, courtesy of forum member Dan, has been making the rounds for some years now, but with a few layaway stops here and there, so I would like to either keep Roman moving or have him sent back to home base for a while.

Please refrain from opening the case back. If and when repairs are necessary, send the watch back and I will forward it to the next host after the repair is complete.

If you drop him and cause damage--don't worry!! Just send him back to me.

*It would be nice if the host could:*

1) Have the mock passport stamped at a nearby post-office. But only if you feel comfortable in making the request.

2) Add another postcard to the package. But again, not a requirement.

3) Take a few pics with the watch that are (preferably) somewhere of interest in your area - but a few WRUW shots will suffice if you do not have the means or time to do so.

Roman recently accompanied me to the local military base as seen in the April edition of WRUW:









And now, all we need is for you to post your interest in hosting Roman so that future hosts can make contact. Roman is on parole, and counting on you to keep him out of the parts bin!

The legend of Roman begins, or ends, here...


----------



## Geoff Adams

How would Roman like to spend a couple of weeks in Egypt with me - a 7 day Nile cruise from Luxor to Aswan visiting numerous ancient cities, temples, burial sites etc etc, and then a 7 night stay at the old Winter Palace in Luxor, and all the relaxation and even more ancient sites visited that this would bring. I'll not say when I'm going on the forum for obvious reasons, but will post up stuff after I get back if you like. Am happy to receive from any host, and post onwards to any other, wherever in the world they may be... arrangements by PM/email only of course...


----------



## kev80e

Love these threads and following them as they travel. Nice that Roman , probably the butt of all your other 3133's jokes gets to travel and see the world and prove he is far too important for the spares bin. He is welcome here anytime to visit my collection and see the sights of Rutland U.K. Nice idea Polmax .


----------



## Geoff Adams

Oh, and Roman would be very welcome to have a guided tour of Lincoln in the UK as well, of course...


----------



## kev80e

Geoff Adams said:


> Oh, and Roman would be very welcome to have a guided tour of Lincoln in the UK as well, of course...


Not far from me then Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Adams

About an hour and 15 away I would think Kev...


----------



## polmax3133

Wow, I jealous of Roman already - I just gave him a little finger flick! ;-)


----------



## Dimy

let me know when it reaches the Americas - I have nice places to show him around.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Speaking of Vlad, where is he??? :think:


----------



## tylehman

if a short trip to Texas was desired i could host him here.


----------



## polmax3133

I am definitely going to keep in touch with Geoff regarding his amazing trip up the Nile. But in the mean time we are going to be sending Roman off to tour some other locations around the globe, and being that there is a bit of initial interest in the project, I am going to coordinate the travel destinations for a short period.

Ottawa, an amazing place to tour, seems like a logical first stop considering it is just down the road apiece, and then maybe a few more stops in North America before we ship Roman off to the old country - where I'm hoping kev80e will let him have a go at driving the locomotive. Texas is a big place, as we know, but if tylehman lives anywhere near San Antonio a trip to the Alamo would be awesome. Anywhere will do, though!

Let us know, membership, if you are interested in hosting!


----------



## tylehman

i live in the capital Austin, not to far from SanAntonio, so a trip to the Alamo is not out of the question.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

As owner of Vlad, I would be happy to have Roman on the east coast. My only photo ops are with my 3 dogs, one cat and an old Jeep, oh yea, the Miata I bought for the wife at Christmas. 2 Days max and he is off to the next destination. |>


----------



## Dimy

I will host it in Ottawa, and then maybe somebody from Montreal?


----------



## Dimy

Ratfacedgit said:


> As owner of Vlad, I would be happy to have Roman on the east coast. My only photo ops are with my 3 dogs, one cat and an old Jeep, oh yea, the Miata I bought for the wife at Christmas. 2 Days max and he is off to the next destination. |>


Or if we cant find someone to host it after Ottawa, it can go directly to you - PA is not far.


----------



## tylehman

Ratfacedgit said:


> As owner of Vlad, I would be happy to have Roman on the east coast. My only photo ops are with my 3 dogs, one cat and an old Jeep, oh yea, the Miata I bought for the wife at Christmas. 2 Days max and he is off to the next destination. |>


he might even make an guest appearance in one of the watch servicing videos b-)

i think it would also be cool if people took a picture of themselves with Roman so that everyone could get an idea of who he visited, as well as where.


----------



## tylehman

actually here in Austin there are a few other WUS members that may get to see him too, even if it us just meeting somewhere and getting a picture or two.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

tylehman said:


> he might even make an guest appearance in one of the watch servicing videos b-)
> 
> i think it would also be cool if people took a picture of themselves with Roman so that everyone could get an idea of who he visited, as well as where.


Right, he can do a cameo in the 3017 or alarm vids I'm working on.

Do you really want to see my mug? :-d Better yet, posing with Roman in work attire, for me, scrubs. |>


----------



## polmax3133

I think we will go with Ottawa->PA->Texas->England route for now, and if possible fit in more North American members before heading overseas for while.

Dimy, can you send me your address via private message whenever you get a chance. Everyone else can do the same when it is clear who will be hosting previously.


----------



## kev80e

He can definitely come and have a drive of my train anytime but I'm off work the first two weeks of July . Will be at home though due to old dog who can no longer go to the kennels. Enjoy your travels Roman , slightly jealous too.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

There are 3 other members from PA within 2 hours of me. I have Timepice Tenderfoo'ts alarm now, he works 5 minutes from my house. Perhaps a photo op handing off Roman to the next host if he is so inclined?


----------



## slowprop

Well if Roman is coming to the UK I could also host him for a couple of days. Maybe show him the Queen Elizabeth 11 bridge and the Mick Jagger Centre. In fact if his visit coincides with my annual trip to the Yorkshire Dales with my old Rugby mates he can come and stay with me in a 13th Century pub complete with it's own collection of ghosts for the weekend and help me partake in a few pints of Yorkshire Ale..


----------



## antilucem

I'll host him in the Philippines and show him the beach. I can probably get him delivered to Kuala Lumpur after his vacation.


----------



## polmax3133

Sounds like fun, gents! I don't see why a few more PA members can not be squeezed in prior to the crossing to England. Especially if someone can run Roman up and down the "Rocky" steps in Philly.  The last PA guy will have to send to *tylehman* in Texas.

No problem, slowprop! Not sure if Roman will arrive in time for the Yorkshire trip, which btw sounds like a lot of fun, but we will definitely add you to the list of U.K. host.


----------



## polmax3133

*Roman update:*

Roman is currently travelling to Ottawa, Canada and should arrive early next week. Enjoy the watch for a few weeks, Dimy! Ottawa is a must see for anyone visiting Canada.

I did not get to travel too much with Roman myself, but I'm hoping that some of the other Ontario and Canadian based members with host Roman and visit Niagara, the CN Tower, and other places of interest whenever he returns from overseas.

What I can offer up with Roman on wrist is a visit to a small town Ontario harbour where I drove to witness last night's beautiful sunset.

































The next time Roman sees daylight will be in Ottawa, Canada.

As suggested, if you want to post a pic of yourself feel free to do so, but by no means is it a requirement. After all... we don't want to frighten anyone! ;-)

The last known picture of myself (with Roman) was at the military base:









which I deleted from my photo-essay in favour of the pic of my wife, for obvious reasons...


----------



## polmax3133

*Roman Survival Guide*

or "How To Operate a cal. 3133 Chronograph"

A few tips on how to best operate your 3133 chronograph in prioritized do-not-do order as stated in the Poljot instruction manuals:

*1)* Always stop the stop-watch function before resetting to zero-position. Press the top #1 button to "Start", and then again to "Stop"-before resetting! If the watch stalls while running the stop-watch function, you still have to press the "top #1 button" to disengage it prior to resetting. It may be stopped, but it is still engaged.

Why? You can damage the resetting lever by bending it, which could disable zero-position resetting.

Note: Poljot states in the manual "Stop-watch is a complicated device, therefore it is recommended to use only for time interval counting. Switch off after using and return to the start position".

I would recommend not using the stop-watch function on a half-charged watch. If you must run the chronograph continuously - which I sometimes do - wind it up fully in the morning and you should have a 24 hour period of trouble-free operation. The chronograph wheels are only supported by one jewel each, which creates extra friction and hence a loss of power - not to mention the friction spring that should be set fairly snug for proper operation. Running the chronograph continuously will also polish the friction spring.

Poljot suggests that the 3133 will run at least 42 hours, and that would be with the chronograph running on a new watch. There is still power in reserve, it just can't handle the stop-watch operation at that point.

In a nutshell, for trouble free operation, wind the watch every morning and run it on eight-cylinders instead of four. No extra winding involved.

*2)* When setting the date, carefully advance the time clockwise until the date changes, and then counter-clockwise to the 10:30 position. Poljot advises 1:00am->10:00pm.

Why? You can damage the spring that advances the date-wheel.

To fix the spring you will need to purchase another parts watch or send it to a watchmaker that has access to parts. Some of the older chronograph spring are already damaged when you receive them, so take-it-easy when setting the date.

*3)* When winding the watch, stop immediately when you feel back-pressure. Do not try to force another click.

Why? Because you may loosen or damage components associated with the winding mechanism.

*4)* Swiftly press chronograph buttons for proper operation.

Why? As soon as you place pressure on the Start #1 button, whether in the reset or stop-position, the chrono-seconds hand will be free to travel and therefore produce inaccurate stop-watch readings.

It is not always poor adjustment that causes inaccurate movement of the chrono-seconds hand. Applying pressure to the Start button will release the reset hammer (reset-position) or chronograph brake (stop-position) and allow the wheel/hand to travel. The effects of gravity can cause the hand to drop.

You do not have to press hard and fast, just swiftly with no delay.

For those hosting "Roman". The watch should only need cleaning with a soft cloth. The plating is mid-nineties thin. Acrylic crystal almost always looks worse after polishing that it did originally with a few scratches. Place post-office stamp on the first page of the passport where there is room.


----------



## Lokifish

If Roman makes it to the U.S., Langley AFB/NASA and Naval Station Norfolk are my backyard, and I do have access to both. If I don't make either in time (little one = no real schedule), I also have *this *just a couple blocks away.


----------



## polmax3133

Sounds like a plan, Lokifish! We will see how things progress over the summer and have you hosting at some point before or after the trip overseas. |>


----------



## 93EXCivic

If Roman wants to come to Huntsville, I could show him so cool NASA stuff like the Saturn V.


----------



## polmax3133

93EXCivic said:


> If Roman wants to come to Huntsville, I could show him so cool NASA stuff like the Saturn V.


Awesome! Should be a blast! We will see how things progress this summer, and if not for sure on Roman's next trip to the Americas.


----------



## willjackson

New York City is always an exciting place...


----------



## polmax3133

Roman would love to go to New York! b-)


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Roman???


----------



## tylehman

i was going to bump this tonight also, it doesn't seem to be starting off too well, or maybe i am just impatient.


----------



## Dimy

tylehman said:


> i was going to bump this tonight also, it doesn't seem to be starting off too well, or maybe i am just impatient.


You are a bit too impatient . Roman is going to its next host tomorrow.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

A 'Roman' teaser.


----------



## polmax3133

Looks like Roman is gaining a little steam now that he is out of the parts bin and taking in the world!


----------



## Ratfacedgit

I have Roman going to a photo shoot. I don't live near any great attractions and the weather is rain for the last 2 days. My life consists of my wife, pets, cars and work. She, the wife will not get in on the photo shoot per her request.;-) 

After a brief stay here and looking good on the timegrapher Roman is heading out tomorrow.

This is me, the man behind the voice in the videos, 49, 5'10" in scrubs and lab coat.








Roman with all my 3133's. Some for parts. 3rd column from the left, the first chrono is NOS and the Sturmanskie below it is NOS with papers, number 005.








No garage queen 1992 Miata. The wife's 'Barbie' car.















 No garage queen 1988 Wrangler. 
















My oldest Doxie, Ginger, 14.








Daisy, Jack Russell/Bassett Hound, 2.








Trixie, Doxie, 1.








Jazzy, 2.








We just got these little critters 2 weeks ago, 7 weeks old. Mom had 10 kittens. These 3 were fighting for milk. The owner hand fed them with kitten formula until we got them.
Jack-O








Elsa








Nahla









Thanks to Polmax for putting this together. I'm happy to be a part of it.
RFG


----------



## Geoff Adams

Soon to be seen through the prism of Roman!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Beautiful pics Comrade Ratfacedgit! Beautiful watches, but more importantly beautiful animals, a great excuse to show Roman off. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## polmax3133

Nice pics, Dan! Looks like Roman is meeting lots of new friends.

I gave up the sport cars a long time ago when the kids started coming, and it has been one form or another of mini-van ever since... so I'm quite envious of your current rides.


----------



## kev80e

Nice photo shoot ratfacedgit. Dixie looks in fine health for 14. Lovely collections of pets, vehicles and watches. Looking forward to seeing Roman in the UK.


----------



## polmax3133

I created a map of Roman's travels to date that I thought would be interesting for all to view. By clicking on the icons you can view photos and videos posted by the host members.

For obvious reasons, the locations are city/county centers rather than exact addresses. If you the host would prefer that I not post a certain image or entry, please let me know and I will certainly remove it.


----------



## REDSWAN13

That map is a great idea :>) i really enjoy seeing photos of f/10 members watches out & about where they live, i`ll look forward to following Roman on his travels.


----------



## Lothianjavert

If there is any time I'd love to host Roman for a few days here in Maryland! Not too many sights in my rural area, but there are some historic areas and a nice lighthouse.


----------



## polmax3133

REDSWAN13 said:


> That map is a great idea :>) i really enjoy seeing photos of f/10 members watches out & about where they live, i`ll look forward to following Roman on his travels.


Thanks, REDSWAN13! Yeah, I too am looking forward to seeing the world via Roman's travels. b-)



Lothianjavert said:


> If there is any time I'd love to host Roman for a few days here in Maryland! Not too many sights in my rural area, but there are some historic areas and a nice lighthouse.


Thanks for your interest, Lothianjavert! We will certainly get Roman to Maryland at some point in the not-too-distant-future.There is a fixed departure for the up-the-Nile trip with Goeff, so I'm not sure if we will get to all the requested American hosts beforehand, but if not we will certainly see a return trip to the Americas after the UK/Egypt travels.

I love lighthouses, and a pic at Fort McHenry would be awesome too if it's anywhere near your place.

If the current interest continues I may have to sent out "sibbling-of-Roman" on an alternate route. ;-)


----------



## willjackson

How about NYC? Send him my way after Egypt and Roman will get a bite out of the big apple.


----------



## polmax3133

Will do, willjackson! There's more than a few hosts lined up for Roman`s second Americas tour, including yourself in NYC. Should be a blast!


----------



## Lothianjavert

Ft. McHenry is about 45 minutes away- I haven't been there since I was little. It would be neat to see it again, so a trip to Ft. McHenry is certainly possible. Our two local lighthouses look alike. The Turkey Point Lighthouse in Elk Neck and the Concord Point Lighthouse just across the river in Havre de Grace.


----------



## polmax3133

Lothianjavert said:


> Ft. McHenry is about 45 minutes away- I haven't been there since I was little. It would be neat to see it again, so a trip to Ft. McHenry is certainly possible. Our two local lighthouses look alike. The Turkey Point Lighthouse in Elk Neck and the Concord Point Lighthouse just across the river in Havre de Grace.


Sounds great, Lothienjavert!

Don't go too far out of your way unless you happen to be headed down that way one day -the lighthouse points overlooking the bay seems like interesting places to tour!


----------



## Ratfacedgit

polmax3133 said:


> Nice pics, Dan! Looks like Roman is meeting lots of new friends.
> 
> I gave up the sport cars a long time ago when the kids started coming, and it has been one form or another of mini-van ever since... so I'm quite envious of your current rides.


I gave up the Porsche's and Ducati's because of speeding tickets and looking to relax while driving/riding. The jeep is painfully slow as is the the Miata. It keeps me out of trouble.

As far as children are concerned, I am too old to start now.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Roman has made short trip about 2 hours north of me. He should appear any day now.


----------



## polmax3133

Thanks, Dan! We'll look forward to seeing Roman at his next destination.

Besides the beautiful countryside, the one thing I remember about riding through Pennsylvania was the excessively low speed limits combined with excessively high number of speed traps along the roadways. Being a source of revenue for governments and insurance companies, it's not much better here or anywhere else, and sure sucks the fun out of riding a motorcycle.


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Polmax, Perhaps if there is time after Geoff's return from Egypt I could host him for a week before his on going return journey to the US, I'm sure he would enjoy the historic sites of Portsmouth the home of the Royal Navy!

Regards Matt


----------



## polmax3133

MattBrace said:


> Hi Polmax, Perhaps if there is time after Geoff's return from Egypt I could host him for a week before his on going return journey to the US, I'm sure he would enjoy the historic sites of Portsmouth the home of the Royal Navy!
> 
> Regards Matt


Sounds like a plan, Matt! Lets hope the "mummy's curse" is not cast upon Roman while roaming the tombs of Egypt! ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Ah yes, beware all ye who wear Roman following our tomb raiding exploits in the valley of the Pharohs!!!


----------



## MattBrace

No problems there as I'm not superstitious, but I would like to know where you got that picture of me from Geoff?

Regards Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams

Is that you in the hat, or the bandages, Comrade Matt?


----------



## MattBrace

I'm the guy in the hat, that said it was all going be ok and that the Mummy was defo dead!!



Geoff Adams said:


> Is that you in the hat, or the bandages, Comrade Matt?


----------



## joecool

He Polmax, while in the UK,I would be more than happy to host Roman on his Scotland leg where he could take in the sights of central Scotland, also if around late september he could also visit the historic greek island of Rhodes


----------



## polmax3133

Sure thing, joecool! We will see how things progress and let you know when Roman can make his way up to bonnie Scotland! 

If only I could travel so cheap!!


----------



## WilliamT1974

I would be more than happy to extend unto Roman some of our gracious Southern USA hospitality in Chattanooga, Tennessee, the Scenic Center of The South. Among other things, we could See Rock City, spend some time on our Riverwalk and downtown pier, and perhaps wander through the halls of academia at our local university. I'm sure the coeds would love getting to see an exotic foreign body... 
The possibilities are pretty near endless down here.

Sent from my ADVANCE 4.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133

I'm sure Roman would love to visit Chattanooga for a few weeks, WilliamT1974! 

I remember staying overnight in Chattanooga on a motorbike trip some thirty years ago. We traveled a very scenic route down the Skyline Drive/Blueridge Parkway to Ashville, and then across to Chattanooga on our way down to New Orleans. 

We'll be in touch once Roman makes his way back to North America!


----------



## WilliamT1974

And the city has changed alot in the 30yr interim. Either way, sounds like that trip was a good time.

Sent from my ADVANCE 4.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

Excellent pictures Dan, I love the Wrangler! :-!


----------



## tylehman

We have not had any pictures here in a while. Here we are with his passport in my front yard.







Roman made it to Texas just in time for Independence Day! We may be going to a little neighborhood parade tomorrow, and will be cooking BBQ, Texas style, most of the afternoon. The timing bezel will come in handy for timing hours not minutes when I get the brisket and ribs on the smoker. We will end the day with fireworks.


----------



## polmax3133

Hey, that's right - sounds like Roman is in for a great day today! He was recently not too far from where the constitution was created and declared.

Canada's constitutional enactment was July 1st, but almost a century later. We just celebrated Canada Day this past Wednesday. I'm guessing that Texas would have it's own independence day as well.

Funny, I was just talking to my son and both his university roomies are headed to Houston, Texas for their co-op work term this September.

Enjoy the watch, and the day, tylehman!


----------



## Geoff Adams

I reckon I require one of those shirts!


----------



## tylehman

well it was a busy day, it started with a lot of yard work, cleaning out the gutters, trimming the trees and the like. then i started the fire and as it got going, we went to the local neighborhood parade.







right after the parade i put the meat on the grill, i cooked it about 7 hours for the brisket and 4 for the ribs. now it is getting close to done, about an hour to go. 







we had friends over for dinner, and after they left, i relaxed with my wife in the back yard with the torches lit and had a pina colada as we waited for the time to walk over to the fireworks display. roman watched with me, my wife and two kids.







then home to post our day on WUS


----------



## kev80e

Looks like a great day and excellent photos . Love the hat by the way.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Sounds and looks like a superb day. That barbeque look absolutely wonderful. I would like to learn how to barbeque brisket like that, I bet it tastes wonderful!


----------



## polmax3133

That beats yesterdays burgers and burnt forearm on my BBQ by a long shot! Talk about a pampered chronograph... b-)


----------



## weodmonath

Polmax, if you think Roman would appreciate a little 'high culture', I can show him the Cotswolds, the University of Oxford and Blenheim Palace while he is in the UK...


----------



## mariomart

I was lucky enough to host "Vlad" here in Western Australia last year and I would love to show Roman a little love and attention as well. Happy to go on the waiting list  

Cheers, Mario


----------



## polmax3133

weodmonath said:


> Polmax, if you think Roman would appreciate a little 'high culture', I can show him the Cotswolds, the University of Oxford and Blenheim Palace while he is in the UK...


Roman's future is looking more worldly buy the day! Next thing you know he'll be wanting a new high-end strap for such occasions... I'll have to ship one over if he survives the Nile adventure. 



mariomart said:


> I was lucky enough to host "Vlad" here in Western Australia last year and I would love to show Roman a little love and attention as well. Happy to go on the waiting list
> 
> Cheers, Mario


I'm sure Roman would love to travel to Australia, Mario! He's the ultimate swaggie... ;-)

By the way, just wondering what the heck happened to Vlad? Does anyone know his last destination/host?


----------



## mariomart

I've just sent a PM to thelegacy, who I sent Vlad to in December 2014. Hopefully we can find this lost wandering soul  and get him travelling again.


----------



## tylehman

Today we took a trip to San Antonio the home of the Alamo. Roman had on new shoes because we knew it would be hot. He has on a brown perlon strap, and we cooled down with a cerveza at lunch.








A little later in the day we visited the Alamo. this was a special request before he came to Texas, so we did not want to disappoint. 








We visited the Tower of the Americas 







for a happy hour cocktail at the "Bar 601" 







this is Roman with a mango mojito and a birds eye view of the city.


----------



## polmax3133

Oh my goodness, the Roman jealousy meter just when through the roof!! I can see him looking right at me, wrapped around that bottle of Dos Equis, gloating away... :-d

Could it be that Roman is... "_the most interesting chronograph in the world_"?? :think:

This is great stuff, tylehman! Truly awesome, with great pics! |> 
Looks like I will have to make numerous waypoints on the map in Texas, because I am only allowed ten pics per location.


----------



## tylehman

today we had Roman on the genuine alligator straps that i have been championing from android *only $13 on amazon now. Amazon.com: Android 18X Allig BK 18 -mm Genuine Alligator Matt Black 18mm Watch Strap: Watches

today at lunch we walked down to the Texas Capital 








and here we are in the rotunda








we saw a portrait of former governor and president George W. on the wall








and finally Roman on one of the cannons guarding the state capital. 








i think all of this sight seeing has gotten Roman a little homesick, so tomorrow we'll see if we can fix that.


----------



## noregrets

Tylehman, I just wanted to say thank you. What a joy it is to check in to this thread and to live vicariously through the, truly, epic series of updates on Roman's activities in Texas.


----------



## polmax3133

More great stuff, tylehman!

After gaining independence from Mexico in 1836, and before being annexed by the United States in 1846, Texas was it's own sovereign state, hence the "Republic of Texas" emblem on the floor of the capital building (built in 1881).


----------



## tylehman

yesterday i told you that Roman was getting home sick, so today we took off a little early from work and decided to take him out on the town for something to remind him of the mother land.

first stop was to Bobalu Cigar Company, where they roll their own cigars, my coworker bought one but roman and i had a Hammer and Sickle Robusto cigar








after that it was time to go to a place that would really bring back the memories. The Russian House of Austin | Russian House








they have over 100 house-infused Russian vodkas... Roman had trouble choosing








so we looked around a little 








and he got his picture with one of the flags








we finally made a choice or three and got our first shot








we decided to go with botanicals that can be found in the area, this is rosemary infuse vodka








we also ordered a pickled vegetable plate and a few more kinds of vodka. all of the pickled vegetables are made here, we had pickled tomatoes, cauliflower,celery, carrots, as well as cucumber and peppers. 








before we left Roman decided to take on the Russian bear... don't worry the bear was not harmed. 








i can recommend both Bobalu and the Russian House if you are ever in Austin. at Bobalu they had someone rolling cigars as you watched, i just got distracted and did not get a picture :-( 
The Russian House is very interesting and has a great dinning room as well as the unusual bar. i have always thought it would be a great place for a Russian Watch GTG. over all we have had a great time with Roman visiting Texas. we have a little more to do before he packs his bags and moves on. we will try to get some pictures with his Texas cousins this weekend.


----------



## mroatman

Born and raised in Austin, and I've never heard of the Russian House!! Embarrassing. Next time I'm home, I'll be sure to stop by and wear a nice Soviet timepiece. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## kev80e

Texas looks an amazing place . Great pictures of the Russian House , what a fantastic location for photo opportunities . Roman is one lucky watch.


----------



## polmax3133

That's typical Roman... a few shots of vodka and he ends up in a bear's mouth! :-d

Great stuff as always, tylehman!


----------



## tylehman

well Roman's days visiting his Texas cousins is coming to an end. he only has a short while left in their company.

here is Roman hanging out with all of the Soviet and Russian watches that i have assembled at the moment. 






















soon he will be getting his passport, packing his bags and heading to destinations unknown on his world travels. 







while in Texas we got his passport stamped in San Antonio, the home of the Alamo, and Austin, the state capital. i was happy that he got to be here to celebrate the our nation's birthday on the 4th of July. i enjoyed hosting him for a short while, and look forward to seeing where he may travel in the future. i hope that where ever he goes we get lots of pictures.


----------



## mroatman

tylehman said:


> well Roman's days visiting his Texas cousins is coming to an end. he only has a short while left in their company.
> 
> here is Roman hanging out with all of the Soviet and Russian watches that i have assembled at the moment.
> 
> soon he will be getting his passport, packing his bags and heading to destinations unknown on his world travels.
> 
> while in Texas we got his passport stamped in San Antonio, the home of the Alamo, and Austin, the state capital. i was happy that he got to be here to celebrate the our nation's birthday on the 4th of July. i enjoyed hosting him for a short while, and look forward to seeing where he may travel in the future. i hope that where ever he goes we get lots of pictures.


You set the bar pretty high, tylehman! Nicely done b-)


----------



## polmax3133

Yep, looks like Roman had a great time in Texas. I know I enjoyed the visit -especially so the pic of Roman in front of the Alamo--that was great!

Nice job, tylehman!

The Roman map has been updated with all the latest stops/pics.


----------



## tylehman

polmax3133 said:


> Yep, looks like Roman had a great time in Texas. I know I enjoyed the visit -especially so the pic of Roman in front of the Alamo--that was great!
> 
> Nice job, tylehman!
> 
> The Roman map has been updated with all the latest stops/pics.


i think the map idea was great, i can't wait to see it as it progresses. it really gives more of a feel of the distances that will have been traveled.

mroatman,
too bad you moved away from Austin, i had thought you would have been able to host him in the area some too. maybe when he makes it back to the states you can show him around Colorado some.


----------



## kev80e

Roman has arrived in the UK ! After a long journey over the Atlantic he demanded a drink and was very specific in what he wanted.









After Tylehman's excellent photos it's going to be hard to follow . Roman has come from Texas which is 268,601 square miles with a population of 26,956,958 , to England's smallest county Rutland, of just 147 square miles and a population of 37,600. 
He's off to work with me tonight so hopefully he won't drink too much .


----------



## polmax3133

Look at him, just havin' a time... I'm surprised he didn't show up with an American Airlines stewardess!

My Grandmother's family is from Mountsorrel, kev80e, which as you know is not too far from there. Not so sure they would be into a visit from Roman, though. :-d


----------



## kev80e

Took Roman out to work last night. Firstly a 95 mile drive to Watford , then check the train over before departing.

Engine seems O.K








All fine, Romans being helpful








Ready to depart.








Think he got tired and took a break on the brake.







And on the train equivalent to a dashboard, known as a driving desk.








Waiting to go back to Watford , on the way we got stopped near Wembley Stadium.

















He then insisted on breakfast on the way home.









Then let Pops out and to bed.


----------



## willjackson

Wow! I love the train! Can't wait 'til Roman comes to New York!!!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Great pics Kev - very interesting train ride, but I like old Pops best, he looks like proper battered old veteran of many a hard campaign. Please give him a doggy treat from me!


----------



## kev80e

Geoff Adams said:


> Great pics Kev - very interesting train ride, but I like old Pops best, he looks like proper battered old veteran of many a hard campaign. Please give him a doggy treat from me!


Pops is actually a she. She is 13 now and has a few health issues but still always waiting with a waggy tail when I get in.


----------



## polmax3133

Nice pics, kev80e! 

I was just curious about the equipment. I know that in Canada all of the track work is done by machine (replacing ties etc), and I imagine it would be the same over there. What exactly does your maintainace train do? And how are the high-speed lines progressing in England? We still do not have a true high-speed line through the Windsor-Toronto-Montreal corridor.


----------



## kev80e

polmax3133 said:


> Nice pics, kev80e!
> 
> I was just curious about the equipment. I know that in Canada all of the track work is done by machine (replacing ties etc), and I imagine it would be the same over there. What exactly does your maintainace train do? And how are the high-speed lines progressing in England? We still do not have a true high-speed line through the Windsor-Toronto-Montreal corridor.


Our machine is a Multi-Purpose Stoneblower. There is only 3 ever been built so far and all are in the UK. There is plainline blowers in the UK, Australia and China. 
We drive to site like a normal train then lower measuring equipment onto the rails and measure where the track is sitting at the moment. Next we do a design on the computer system to improve the track , removing any dips and kinks in the track. Then we start to treat the track by lifting the rail and sleepers and injecting stone under each side of the sleepers to make the track smoother and straight or if on a curve making the curve constant. Our machines also do this through junctions , crossovers etc where trains cross from one line to another, these are normally done with 2 machines ,1 on each line working together , lifting at the same time .
I have to say that the railway over here isn't as good as it could be after years of neglect but is getting better . The biggest problem is space, having to get around things means more curves equals slower speeds. 
And yeah it is a pretty cool job and I love it.


----------



## polmax3133

It does seem very interesting, kev80e. I would guess that it could get complicated leveling the track on banked curves and turnouts. And yes, tighter curve radiuses in urban areas and on older right-of-ways would really slow things down. For the most part that is not a probelem over here, so there really is no excuse.


I noticed that the ties/sleepers are further apart in the U.K. than in Norht America - at least in that yard near Wembley. My son worked on a streetcar line overhaul in Toronto a few years back, and all of the old wooden ties were replaced with new concrete ties.


----------



## kev80e

Welcome to Oakham in Rutland Roman, a quick tour ( won't take long it's a small town).









Oakham has been here for a while now, our "castle" , actually a great hall .
















Inside it is tradition that visiting dignitaries leave a horseshoe, the symbol of Rutland.








Now part of Oakham School, a very expensive public school, this was the workhouse for paupers.









There are several sculptures along Oakham bypass , this seemed the most appropriate for Roman.
















The old water pump in the marketplace , it's around 200 years old.







If you committed a crime in years gone by you ended up in one of two places. If it was really serious here , this small circle of trees is where people were hung.






If it wasn't that serious in the stocks.








You may have noticed that they have 5 holes instead of the usual 4, it is thought that this was because off a petty criminal around Oakham who had 1 leg , he was apparently a regular .

Question is should I put Roman in the stocks? Yes or no? Votes please.

Eventually the British summer caught up with us.








So off to the pub for lunch. As I'm driving its a pepsi for me.








And a traditional pudding for Roman, jam roly-poly with custard.









Don't forget to vote on the Roman in the Stocks .


----------



## Geoff Adams

Great pics Kev, I know Oakham a little from my time there while doing specialist training at RAF North Luffenham. I vote Roman goes in the stocks, to teach him a little discipline before he sets off on his travels with me...


----------



## tylehman

it looks like he got there in good time. i am glad the trip was smooth. 

I just got back from a 7 day cruise in the Caribbean, so i have not been able to see of the progress of Roman. I checked all of this out as soon as i got home. i think that your work with the trains is very interesting. trains have always fascinated me. it really is neat to see pictures from all of the places that the WUS family lives. i hope you also show yourself if you feel comfortable with that as well. it is fun to put a face to the people we write to all of the time here... (i also recommend going to a GTG in your area if there ever is one, i just missed the Houston one by a day, but i will go to one in Dallas next month) it actually feels kind of strange seeing the pictures of roman at all of these places i have never been, after hosting him in Texas for a while i kind of forget that he is not in my watch box. 


hope you found the Texas key-chain/bottle opener kev80e, that is for you as a souvenir from Texas.


----------



## polmax3133

Absolutely, Roman should spend a few hours/days in the Stock!! |>

The custard pudding reminds me of the bananas and custard my Grandma used to make for us as kids. I haven't had that in ages.


----------



## kev80e

Tylehman thanks for the gift it now lives on my keys, sorry I meant to answer earlier but works been busy. Hopefully tomorrow I will get Roman out to see Rutlands biggest landmark. Meanwhile as requested , in the stocks he goes.


----------



## kev80e

Unfortunately work has been a bit mad this week , so I haven't managed to get the pictures I wanted too at Rutland Water, by far the biggest attraction here. I can just remember it being built in the early 70's , at the time it was the largest man made lake in Europe. It covers about 4 to 4.5 square miles and before it was built a village , Nether Hamilton , was there. 
I stopped on my home yesterday and grabbed a couple of shots , weather was as usual ,rubbish.

















Roman didn't seem to mind the weather, hardy little Russian .









Roman's time is coming to an end in Rutland and he is off on his travels again tomorrow . Hopefully he's enjoyed his stay .
A group photo before he leaves seems a good idea , started by Tylehman, so here he is.









And the rest.









My wife Kathy and I look forward to following his future adventures.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Nice Kev its always good to see what other forum members look like & its been interesting to see Roman in Rutland, you & Kath on the banks of the Mersey in your picture?


----------



## kev80e

REDSWAN13 said:


> Nice Kev its always good to see what other forum members look like & its been interesting to see Roman in Rutland, you & Kath on the banks of the Mersey in your picture?


Well spotted , we were on a visit when my daughter lived there for a while .


----------



## Geoff Adams

Wonderful pics Kev – I used to love hanging around Rutland water in the late 1970s, when I was stationed at N. Luffenham, brings back many happy memories! Great collection, and how excellent to see that pic of you and your lovely wife – absolutely great!


----------



## antilucem

Where is Roman off to next?


----------



## MattBrace

Nice Job Kev, and some great pictures there, Roman gets another great host! 

Regards Matt


----------



## kev80e

antilucem said:


> Where is Roman off to next?


You have to wait and see , his destination is kept quite to avoid admiring crowds


----------



## polmax3133

That's great, kev80e! I'm sure Roman enjoyed his stay as much as we enjoyed visiting via the postings! |>

Roman's travel map had once again been updated with all the latest pics.



kev80e said:


> You have to wait and see , his destination is kept quite to avoid admiring crowds


:-d

I think news has leaked out:


----------



## sq100

Excellent pictures all, thanks for showing!


----------



## MattBrace

I think the car is a decoy, the copper on the bike is wearing Roman, you can see he's looking down thinking is it lunch time yet!!??



polmax3133 said:


> That's great, kev80e! I'm sure Roman enjoyed his stay as much as we enjoyed visiting via the postings! |>
> 
> Roman's travel map had once again been updated with all the latest pics.
> 
> :-d
> 
> I think news has leaked out:
> 
> View attachment 4831705


----------



## polmax3133

That could very well be, Matt!

Check out this clipping from today's paper:









:think:...has anyone heard from Roman?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Scandalous behaviour!!! He already has his own crown - that is not enough - now he is after that of our Monarch's. Time in the stocks obviously hasn't had the desired effect!


----------



## polmax3133

Geoff Adams said:


> Scandalous behaviour!!! He already has his own crown - that is not enough - now he is after that of our Monarch's. Time in the stocks obviously hasn't had the desired effect!


Scandalous, indeed!!

And look what I recently discovered on Roman's Facebook page under the heading "A distant relative at the Battle of Culloden":









Real or Forgery? The painting, not the Russian watch... ;-)


----------



## kev80e

This all explains his behaviour, demanding alcohol and trying to muscle his way into a slot in my watch box. Obviously time in the stocks wasn't nearly enough punishment for him , I think he's travelling around recruiting other 3133's to aid in his world dominance plan.


----------



## polmax3133

kev80e said:


> This all explains his behaviour, demanding alcohol and trying to muscle his way into a slot in my watch box. Obviously time in the stocks wasn't nearly enough punishment for him , I think he's travelling around recruiting other 3133's to aid in his world dominance plan.


Last time he was in the U.K. he was claiming to be one of the original Beatles and demanding royalties! :-d


----------



## MattBrace

Looks like Roman is out of control, fast living, loose women, you name it he's up to it. forget the timekeeping and amplitude its all about the lift angle (of the Vodka down in one)!!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Well, I can confirm that Roman has in fact been with me for the last 3 weeks or so. He has been my guest in Hythe in Kent (UK) and then we have flown off to Egypt together. We have both had an absolutely fantastic time, and I look forward to sharing with you some of the highlights of our time together both in the UK and cruising the Nile between Luxor and Aswan in Egypt. There are a lot of pics, so I will put them up a few at a time. Funnily enough, I have yet to take Roman around Lincoln where I live, so I will do that shortly and then send him off to his next destination, wherever that may be.

In the meantime, here is Roman having a nice time by the seaside in Hythe&#8230;

Fish and chips










Royal military canal










Some old weapons of war housed in the museum contained within Hythe library - Roman is a very naughty boy, you are not supposed to touch the exhibits, but the cold smooth metal of the machine gun seems irresistible to him 



















The old regalia worn by the governors of the cinque ports









The Hythe coast, with some Martello Towers in the background











The beautiful 900 year old St Leonards Church in Hythe









The churches crypt, full of old bones - here's the history: St Leonards Crypt


















 And now it's time to fly off to the land of the Pharaohs&#8230; 









As you will see from the pictures yet to come from Egypt - Roman seems to have developed a very bad habit  More pics when I can&#8230;


----------



## MattBrace

Love the pictures so far Geoff, not sure I could take the Bones N Skulls!! then again its Mummies next!

Enjoy, and don't let that watch get you in trouble.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams

We have arrived in Egypt

On day `1, Roman wakes and goes up on the sundeck of the Nile cruiser and is greeted by this wonderful view











We then take a trip to the Valley of the Kings - where the Pharaohs who ruled during the 'golden time' were buried










We enter the tomb of Rameses IV - Roman is very naughty, photographs are completely banned within the Valley of the Kings










 And then we visited the temple built by Hatshepsut, the fifth pharaoh of the eighteenth dynasty of Egypt. Hatshepsut came to the throne of Egypt in 1478 BC. Officially, she ruled jointly with Thutmose III who had ascended to the throne as a child one year earlier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatshepsut





































Here she is









It was 52 degrees that day - More to come when I can&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams

Next, we visit the Colossi of Memnon near Luxor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossi_of_Memnon











Then we sail on towards Aswan - this is the lovely sundeck on the Ms Emilio that we cruised the Nile for a week










First stop Edfu, and the Temple of Horus: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Edfu - my carriage awaits 




























Horus himself - that's him on the right by the way&#8230;











And at last back to the docking area and some downtime with my excellent guide Amro - both of us are rather partial to a lungfull of shisha, and it seems that Roman appreciates a puff too!





























More pics when I can


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures Geoff looks like a great place to visit.See Roman is still drinking and now smoking too, he's such a rebel.


----------



## sq100

Excellent pictures Geoff, although Horus is looking a bit grumpy in that one picture... :-!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you Comrades - both Roman and I had a great time, I would recommend Egypt to anybody! I love both the sights and the culture. I brought a shisha and some tobacco back with me, but as nice as it is I will use it sparingly, as it is very bad for you. Horus is a grumpy god, which is why both Roman and I got on so well with him...


----------



## MattBrace

Fantastic pictures Geoff, glad you had a great trip. I Love the Boot sock combo, classic! any other pictures of the Nile? always spectacular at sundown!

Cheers Matt


----------



## Lothianjavert

Great pics!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Next we sail up river to the beautiful temple of Kom Ombo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Kom_Ombo







































One of the earliest medical encyclopaedias known to man&#8230;



















Time for Roman and I to have a sit down 











Another beautiful sunset over the Nile - one of the most beautiful sunsets in the world! Pics don't do it justice&#8230;










More pics when I can&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams

MattBrace said:


> Fantastic pictures Geoff, glad you had a great trip. I Love the Boot sock combo, classic! any other pictures of the Nile? always spectacular at sundown!
> 
> Cheers Matt


 There you go Matt, a couple more pics of the Nile, and a nice sunset thrown in. I'll put some more pics of the river up soon. Would you believe that those shorts are Soviet era - I bought them in 1984 - they don't make them like that any more


----------



## MattBrace

Cheers Geoff, amazing pictures, nice to know that its not just the Egyptian temples that have stood the test of time the Soviet era shorts are going strong still!

Regards Matt



Geoff Adams said:


> There you go Matt, a couple more pics of the Nile, and a nice sunset thrown in. I'll put some more pics of the river up soon. Would you believe that those shorts are Soviet era - I bought them in 1984 - they don't make them like that any more


----------



## polmax3133

Wow, what an awesome time Roman (the spoiled brat) has been having with Geoff since I last visited this thread! My apologies for the long absence, but I too had been away on vacation and pretty much completely disengaged from everything-internet for about a month now.

I have just finished retracing Geoff's adventure and updating the "Roman's Travels" map with all of the great photographs. What an amazing trip! I especially like the first pic taken on the Nile cruise boat. 

Thanks to Geoff for including Roman in this wonderful adventure! :-!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thanks ever so much Steve - Roman did have a great time! There are some more pics to come of the trip, haven't quite had time to put them up yet, but they are coming. Roman is now looking forward to visiting his next host - whoever that may be ;-) in the meantime Roman has some more tales to tell from the land of the Pharaohs...


----------



## Geoff Adams

Some more pics from Egypt, this time on the Nile and in Aswan










Philae









Sunset in Aswan









House in Nubian village


















The mosque in Aswan from the Nile as we make our way back to Luxor


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures Geoff , love the alligator on the house ( or crocodile) , you weren't tempted to feed that cheeky Roman to it then?


----------



## Geoff Adams

kev80e said:


> Great pictures Geoff , love the alligator on the house ( or crocodile) , you weren't tempted to feed that cheeky Roman to it then?


Thanks Kev! I was actually very tempted to feed him to this lot, who live in the Nubian house in the picture. Roman can consider himself very lucky!









P.S. My sincere apologies to the next host - I have not been able to get to a post office this week - so he remains with me as my guest - but should be able to ship Roman off very shortly. A few more pics of Roman from Egypt, and maybe a couple from Lincoln to come.


----------



## MattBrace

Looks like a scene from a Bond movie, certainly not from Russia with love!!

Cheers


----------



## polmax3133

I wouldn't actually feed him to the crocodiles, but maybe dangling him from a string while they nip at the strap would straighten him up. ;-)

Another place marker has been added to the map along with a very nice set of new images! Looking forward to the others, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Adams

And so back to Luxor...

Karnak temple with its obelisks and incredible columns



















off to the bazar to buy a galabeya for Roman










Then off to Luxor temple









.Avenue of the sphinxes 










Off to the temple at Dendera









 
Both Roman and I wish our wonderful F10 comrades happy eternal life


----------



## polmax3133

More great pics, Geoff! What a great trip that must have been. You now have an alternate avatar in the pic with the headdress on! b-) The store owner looks like he is anxiously awaiting the sale in that one. 

I'll get these up on the map as soon as I can.


----------



## Geoff Adams

It was a great trip, thanks Steve! You're right, he was waiting anxiously for the sale, but everybody's waiting anxiously for a sale out there, I've never seen anything like it in my life. A few more pics to come, and the watch will be leaving me shortly.


----------



## sq100

Keep them comming Geoff, these threads make it worthwhile :-!


----------



## polmax3133

I went through the tread and organized Roman's travel itinerary for future hosts based on the date of requests from the different regions.

*U.K.*

slowprop - Kent
weodmonath - Oxford
joecool - Scotland

*Asia*

antilucem - Philippines

*North America*

Lokifish - Alabama
93EXCivic - Virginia 
willjackson - New York
Lothianjavert -Maryland
WilliamT1974 - Tennessee

*Australia*

mariomart - Australia

So what we have is a few more stops in the U.K. after MattBrace hosts; a trip to the Philippines; a grand tour of the eastern U.S.; and a stop Australia.

At this point it would not be fair to slide more hosts into the current route as the up and coming hosts have been waiting for quite sometime. However, please feel free to make a hosting request well in advance (if you are a active F10 or WatchUSeek member).


----------



## sq100

polmax3133 said:


> I went through the tread and organized Roman's travel itinerary for future hosts based on the date of requests from the different regions. *U.K.* slowprop - Kent weodmonath - Oxford joecool - Scotland *Asia* antilucem - Philippines *North America* Lokifish - Alabama 93EXCivic - Virginia willjackson - New York Lothianjavert -Maryland WilliamT1974 - Tennessee *Australia* mariomart - Australia So what we have is a few more stops in the U.K. after MattBrace hosts; a trip to the Philippines; a grand tour of the eastern U.S.; and a stop Australia. At this point it would not be fair to slide more hosts into the current route as the up and coming hosts have been waiting for quite sometime. However, please feel free to make a hosting request well in advance (if you are a active F10 or WatchUSeek member).


 I'm stil waiting for Vlad, has he turned up again?


----------



## polmax3133

sq100 said:


> I'm stil waiting for Vlad, has he turned up again?


Apparently, yes. He was supposed to be on route for a servicing before re-starting his travels. So lets hope you will get to host Vlad in the not-too-distant-future.


----------



## MattBrace

Lock up your Vostok's Roman has arrived!! Pictures soon and they ain't gona be pretty!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Roman's last couple of days in Egypt&#8230;

The Valley of the Artisans









Artisans village










A tomb of one of the chief Artisans, who painted the tombs of the kings and queens



















A picture of the artisan who was buried here











A couple of fellas Roman met at the Luxor museum

This one is Ramesses 1st









This one I can't remember










And that was Roman's holiday in Egypt - he had a very nice time!


----------



## tylehman

i am going to be going over to the UK and be in London for a week near the end of October. i started a thread in f71. just wanted to let anyone in the area know, too see if we might get a GTG going.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/if-there-any-interest-london-gtg-late-oct-i-would-go-2431865.html


----------



## polmax3133

Geoff Adams said:


> Roman's last couple of days in Egypt&#8230;
> 
> And that was Roman's holiday in Egypt - he had a very nice time!


As did the rest of us who are not likely to visit Egypt anytime soon! Thanks for sharing this exceptional holiday with us, Geoff! :-!

The final placemark on the map for the Egypt trip has been added and now we will wait and see what MattBrace and Roman have been up to.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much Steve, and everyone! It has been an absolute pleasure for me to host Roman for a little while, and if our holiday pics have entertained you, that makes us feel very good!

One last set of pics from me of Roman - it would have been rude of me not to show Roman around some sites in Lincoln while he was with me, so I took him around Lincoln Cathedral, Castle Square, Steep Hill and The Stonebow&#8230;















































And finally, Roman met my grandson Louis - who said he would like to have a watch just like Roman in his future collection of Russian watches 











And now over to Matt Brace - I'm sure Roman is having an absolutely splendid time with his new host&#8230;


----------



## MattBrace

Hi All, welcome to Clanfield and the South downs National Park, approx. 12miles from the historic city of Portsmouth on the South coast of the UK. Roman has been with me for the last week and we have been out & about more details soon. Geoff's going to be a hard act to follow but I will give it a go.

A few pictures to get us going, including the highest point on the South downs Buster hill and its Transmitter, during the cold war it bristled with loads of odd devices but now a days its a homing beacon and communications mast.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams

Lovely pics Matt, a great start to Roman's new adventure


----------



## polmax3133

Great pics, Gentlemen!

Hey Geoff, did that guy at the Stonebow try to sell you a Chinese Vostok? Baby Louis looks a lot like his granddad, I'd say!

Matt, I've been to Southampton an remember going for a drive through the countryside with my grand uncle, and it may well have been through that very park. Love the farmlands on the rolling hills - great view!


----------



## Lothianjavert

Lovely pics!


----------



## Geoff Adams

polmax3133 said:


> Great pics, Gentlemen!
> 
> Hey Geoff, did that guy at the Stonebow try to sell you a Chinese Vostok? Baby Louis looks a lot like his granddad, I'd say!
> 
> Matt, I've been to Southampton an remember going for a drive through the countryside with my grand uncle, and it may well have been through that very park. Love the farmlands on the rolling hills - great view!


 The guy by the Stonebow is one of the 'Barons' the City Council put up around the city as part of a tour to celebrate the anniversary of the Magna Carta.

A lot of people say Louis looks like me - however I reckon he has the build and overall look and demeanour of a nightclub doorman


----------



## MattBrace

Hi, thanks for the comments Geoff, Polmax & Lothianjavert, the South downs is a very pleasant place to live, on a sunny day even better! a little break for Roman as he meets the guys, Polmax your thought's? I hope I have been a good pupil and chosen well!

More very soon Cheers Matt


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures Matt, looks nice down your way. Sometimes I work that area and stay in Portsmouth which is a great place. I am slightly jealous of that Okeah.


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks Kev, I think you need an Okeah too! Roman visits Old Portsmouth soon.

Cheers Matt


----------



## polmax3133

MattBrace said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments Geoff, Polmax & Lothianjavert, the South downs is a very pleasant place to live, on a sunny day even better! a little break for Roman as he meets the guys, Polmax your thought's? I hope I have been a good pupil and chosen well!
> 
> More very soon Cheers Matt


Looks like a nice collection, Matt! It's hard to judge because the pic is a little fuzzy, but the dial on the Okeah may be a remake, and the center Sturmanskie has been relumed - nothing major about that, though.


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Polmax, I don't want to hijack Romans thread to much, but l would love your thoughts. So here's a quick couple of pictures, I think the 31659 is an early one and the lume is as per some other examples I have seen.

Thanks Matt



polmax3133 said:


> Looks like a nice collection, Matt! It's hard to judge because the pic is a little fuzzy, but the dial on the Okeah may be a remake, and the center Sturmanskie has been relumed - nothing major about that, though.


----------



## polmax3133

The Okeah looks original now that I see it up close, and in great condition to boot! b-)

The 31659 dials of that period have very dense lume that after years of service tends to break apart, leaving many of these watches with so many missing chunks that sellers decide to replace the old lume with some new stuff for the sale. I guess anything is possible, but I would probably have it relumed professionally with a lume similar to the standard type, and repaint or replace the hands - because otherwise it is a really cool watch. Forum member Mr. Mike had a watch relumed professionally and it turned out great.


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks for your very valued thoughts Polmax, I will do a bit more digging for info on the 31659.

Back to the main plot now! last week was great weather wise so I took a trip with Roman and the Missus to Portsmouth, my family has a long history with the home of the Royal Navy, my Great Grand Fathers and Grand Fathers on both side of my family served and my Father also served his apprenticeship in the Naval Dockyard.
First Up the D-Day Museum, tanks and memorial. and Admiral Lord Nelson statue

More soon!


----------



## MattBrace

Here's more! a Bit of info on Nelson, and the Square and Round Towers leading to the entrance to Portsmouth harbour. The Square tower is Famous as being the point that many Convicts were forced to board ships setting sale for Australia and the Penal colonies, the Round tower is where many families would stand (including mine) to wave farewell or welcome home the many Naval ships that would pass, in my life time I can remember standing with my mother waving the union flag as ships returned from the Falklands Conflict.

More Soon Cheers.


----------



## polmax3133

Great pics, Matt!

I like the one with Roman on the wrist of the soldier. And I'm guessing we might see some pics of a certain ship in an up and coming post.


----------



## polmax3133

The ad bots much have been picking words off this thread because I'm getting:









in the advert window. :-d

P.S. Roman map updated!


----------



## mariomart

polmax3133 said:


> The ad bots much have been picking words off this thread because I'm getting:
> 
> View attachment 5607305
> 
> 
> in the advert window. :-d
> 
> P.S. Roman map updated!


Offtopic, sorry, but I use "Adblock" and Chrome and I never see any banners


----------



## MattBrace

Ok, so after a spot of liquid refreshment it was off to the Historic Dockyard to see HMS Warrior the first of the iron clad warships & HMS Victory the oldest serving ship in the Royal Navy, sadly the Victory is undergoing the final stages of a large restoration so she has no main masts in place. Lastly the HMS M33 one of only a few ships from the first world war.

More Soon Cheers


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures Matt. Victory looks good , will have to visit her next time I'm that way . Hopefully Roman behaved himself after a drink .


----------



## Geoff Adams

Great pics Matt - it's been a very long time since I visited Portsmouth, these pics are making me want to spend a few days there again soon!


----------



## Lothianjavert

Great photos again! Love the shots of the ironclads!


----------



## polmax3133

mariomart said:


> Offtopic, sorry, but I use "Adblock" and Chrome and I never see any banners


I do use chrome, so I installed the program just for fun and it works very well! Some frequented sites are requesting a "whitelisting" in order to continue support, which I may, but for the sights that repeat the same ad in front of every news video... forget it, I'm done!! :-!

With unlimited high-speed internet, the ads are not that much of a concern for me, and sometimes even amusing when you see what they have matched you up with ( e.g. connect with Russian women... ).


----------



## polmax3133

Very nice pics, Matt! Looks like you are getting some fine fall weather across the pond!

Being in the company of the HMS Victory is another special treat for Roman, and the rest of us!


----------



## tylehman

i think it is very cool to look a the travel map of the all the places Roman has been. now that Roman has gone some distance it is really shaping up nicely. if you have not checked it out you really should. it is in the signature of any polmax3133 post.


----------



## kev80e

tylehman said:


> i am going to be going over to the UK and be in London for a week near the end of October. i started a thread in f71. just wanted to let anyone in the area know, too see if we might get a GTG going.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/if-there-any-interest-london-gtg-late-oct-i-would-go-2431865.html


Sounds good would be nice to meet you and others .


----------



## MattBrace

Hi all, thanks for the comments, weather was kind during that week so pictures were easy even for me! here's the last set from Old Portsmouth, the dockyard museum flag seamstress admires Romans Nato strap! The Old Garrison Church, my Grand Mother attend Sunday school here in the 1920's the Church was built in the 1200's, sadly some of our German friends decided to remove the roof of the Nave in a fire bomb raid in 1941, the small end chapel was saved buy the Verger and locally stationed Canadian troops. The decision was made not to reinstate the roof after the war, in my opinion it was the right one, its a wonderful building and a fitting memorial.

And finally the Portsmouth Naval war memorial on the seafront Stunning!

My time with Roman is coming to an end, one or two more adventures to come.
More Soon! Cheers


----------



## polmax3133

tylehman said:


> i think it is very cool to look a the travel map of the all the places Roman has been. now that Roman has gone some distance it is really shaping up nicely. if you have not checked it out you really should. it is in the signature of any polmax3133 post.


Yes, definitely check out the map! Each placemark on the map contains the images posted by the host to this thread.

More great pics, Matt! Old Portsmouth is definitely a must see for anyone visiting the U.K.!


----------



## slowprop

Some great shots there Matt. I'll see what I can do to make sure he enjoys his visit to Dartford.


----------



## kev80e

Like the pictures Matt, looks like Roman is having a great time down south . The Garrison church is interesting thanks.


----------



## MattBrace

Hi All, Roman wanted a little High Octane action so I introduced him to my other hobby Kart Racing! Clay Raceway just outside Dorchester in Dorset. That's me in the Red suit!

Last pictures later today Cheers


----------



## kev80e

Looks like great fun , did Roman bring you any luck?


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks Kev, sadly it was only Friday Open Practice. no racing this weekend!

Cheers


----------



## MattBrace

A Few pictures to finish Clanfield Village Church, the Old Village well & My Dog Tani.

A Big thanks for all the comments and to Polmax for allowing me to host Roman, its been great and long may this thread continue.

Roman has been a well behaved guest until today when I found him with my wife's New Vostok and her Sturmanskie Galaxy!!! 
What a guy!!!

Thanks Comrade's and khorosheye zdorov'ye to you all.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams

Wonderful pics Matt - really enjoyed my old friend's visit to Portsmouth! What a beautiful dog - I bet it's difficult to remove that ball from old Tani's jaws


----------



## polmax3133

Nice job, Matt! All of your images have been uploaded and added to the map.

My brother is the president of a go-kart club here in Ontario. He and my nephew are into the hobby to the point were they own their karts and transport trailers etc. Me and the kids never did take them up on offers to join in on the fun because I need another expensive hobby like I need a hole in the head! :-d

Looks like great fun, though!


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks Geoff, Tani is a Great Pooch but getting that ball back is pretty much impossible unless you have a treat for her!!

Polmax, Karting is great fun and cheap motorsport, I really enjoy it but as you say time is always at a premium, so I don't race as much as I would like.
What Karts do you run in Canada? I have a Rotax 125cc 2 stroke around 30hp, I know shifter karts a popular in the US.

Cheers


----------



## polmax3133

I'll have to ask him the next time I see him about the different types of karts they run. I remember a few years ago I updated their web site for them and they had seemingly dozens of PDF files filled with all kinds of rules and regulations. I think there was a Rotax class, and a Honda class if I remember correctly. Thirty horsepower on a small chassis like that would make for a pretty quick machine! I think that my motorcycle only has around 55HP.


----------



## MattBrace

Yeah its quick, depending on gearing of course, but a Clay Raceway we hit 80mph at the end of the straight, and cornering speed is amazing. its the same engine as used on the aprilia 125 Motorbike minus the gearbox and with a manual power valve.



polmax3133 said:


> I'll have to ask him the next time I see him about the different types of karts they run. I remember a few years ago I updated their web site for them and they had seemingly dozens of PDF files filled with all kinds of rules and regulations. I think there was a Rotax class, and a Honda class if I remember correctly. Thirty horsepower on a small chassis like that would make for a pretty quick machine! I think that my motorcycle only has around 55HP.


----------



## slowprop

OK Roman has just arrived in Dartford, Kent, England.

I took him for a walk today just to some of the places within a few minutes walk from my house.

Mick Jagger
Yep he is a Dartfordian. The Mick Jagger Centre is a venue for live music and events for the local community.



Just around the corner is the disused police station known as the 'lock up'. It was built in 1843. I wish they would do something to restore such a historic building.





And the former workhouse buildings are now offices. Believe me if you were down on your luck in Victorian times you would not have wanted to spend very long in here. Thankfully they are now used as offices.


----------



## slowprop

On a lighter note. One of my favorite pubs is the Royal Oak. I will be taking Roman there for a beer shortly.



There is a nice story about this 17th century pub and one of it's former customers - a horse called George.


----------



## slowprop

Walking a bit further down the high street is another pub I like - The Wat Tyler.

Walter "Wat" Tyler (died 15 June 1381) was a leader of the 1381 Peasants' Revolt in England. He marched a group of protesters from Canterbury to the capital to oppose the institution of a poll tax. While the brief rebellion enjoyed early success, Tyler was killed by officers loyal to King Richard II during negotiations at Smithfield, London. It wasn't a pleasant end either. He was stabbed but managed to ride thirty yards on his horse yet was too weak to continue, whereupon he was dragged to the ground and publicly decapitated, his head being placed atop a pole and carried through the city to be displayed on London Bridge.

Nowadays we are much more tolerant towards our Trade Unionists.

Anyway Tyler is supposed to have visited this pub for some light refreshment prior to the revolt.


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures slowprop. I often visit Dartford , our head office is there, but never been into the town which looks nice.


----------



## slowprop

Next to the Wat Tyler we have the Holy Trinity Church. Dartford's parish church, which dominates the High Street, was built by Bishop Gundulf c.1080. There is good evidence to suggest that a much earlier church occupied the site in Saxon times.



I like this Church (you see it's not just pubs I am interested in). In fact my favorite English King visited the church on two occasions. The second obviously not as enjoyable as the first.

Henry V marched through Dartford in November 1415 with his troops prior to fighting the French at the Battle of Agincourt; in 1422 Henry's body was taken to Holy Trinity Church by Edmund Lacey, Bishop of Exeter, who conducted a funeral.

Agincourt is also my favorite battle. I have a real fascination for the English Longbow. There is actually a very interesting Museum in Agincourt, France which depicts the battle. I was surprised to find the French have this given the result of the battle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Agincourt


----------



## slowprop

Sorry put the Church in twice !


----------



## slowprop

We've also got a very nice Park.

Actually Mick Jagger has a seat in the park with his own statue. You can see I gave him a go at wearing Roman.



Here's the entrance which includes the town's Library and war memorial.



At the entrance is the town's Museum and Library and the War Memorial.


----------



## slowprop

Then one more historic building to take in on my way home. The western gatehouse to Henry VIII royal manor at Dartford, on the site of 1356-1539 Priory of Dominican Nuns. Anne of Cleves resided here 1553-7.



Well that's about it for one day. Roman looked exhausted and I had to get back to work so couldn't take him for that beer.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fantastic pics Comrade Slowprop - I never new Dartford had so much to offer, what a beautiful place! I think Comrade Mick Jagger must have modelled for that statue at the time he was heavily into the the hard drugs... I hope this doesn't give Roman any ideas!!!


----------



## slowprop

kev80e said:


> Great pictures slowprop. I often visit Dartford , our head office is there, but never been into the town which looks nice.


Thanks Kev. It isn't the most salubrious of towns but is actually quite historical if you know where to look. Feel free to look me up if you are in the area Kev.


----------



## slowprop

Geoff Adams said:


> Fantastic pics Comrade Slowprop - I never new Dartford had so much to offer, what a beautiful place! I think Comrade Mick Jagger must have modelled for that statue at the time he was heavily into the the hard drugs... I hope this doesn't give Roman any ideas!!!


I'm afraid I can't promise not to lead him astray just a bit Geoff. Real Ale is more my thing though !


----------



## kev80e

slowprop said:


> I'm afraid I can't promise not to lead him astray just a bit Geoff. Real Ale is more my thing though !


Mine too and Roman liked it when he was with me so watch him


----------



## polmax3133

Good stuff, slowprop! Looks like a great place to spend the day!

I have created two placemarks on the map so far, as there is a limit of ten pics per placemark, but this will work out well in the event that you make it back to the Royal Oak with Roman for a few pints.


----------



## slowprop

Ok this is Roman's last day in Dartford before he travels over to see Weodmonath in Oxfordshire.

Took him out on my motorbike earlier this week and stopped to show him the Queen Elizabeth 11 Bridge on the River Thames which links Kent and Essex.





As it was his last night I took him out for a few beers and a curry.





I've enjoyed hosting and wearing Roman over the last week or so.

Thank you polmax


----------



## slowprop

Have a good trip Roman !


----------



## kev80e

Great pics , nice to see Roman enjoying a traditional British night out, proper Beer and a curry.


----------



## polmax3133

Awesome stuff, slowprop! 

That's a very cool motorbike you have there. Can you imagine that motor in Matt's go cart?? b-)

My first motorbike was a Yamaha 400 special, and my second was a 920 Virago. I loved them both. 

Thanks for hosting!


----------



## MattBrace

Nice job Slowprop, great pictures and thanks I now really want a beer & a curry!!

Regards


----------



## slowprop

kev80e said:


> Great pics , nice to see Roman enjoying a traditional British night out, proper Beer and a curry.


Yep nothing more English than a few beers washed down with a nice hot curry !


----------



## slowprop

Yes Matt. It's Friday night you should treat yourself.

Polmax - Thanks. It's a Yamaha Roadstar XV1700. Bought it new 9 years ago. It's a 'grey' import from the USA. It's been a really nice bike and with the few mods I've made over the years it fits me like an old glove. I belong to a Yamaha Cruiser Club. Quite a few Viragos. Nice bikes.


----------



## weodmonath

Hmmm....

Roman is in for a culture shock. Beer - fair enough. He will probably get quite a lot of it during the next week or two, but he is much more likely to get Steak and Kidney Pudding than curry.

When I can get him out, that is - I have managed to go down with pneumonia. Drugs just beginning to kick in, and just had my first day up and about for nearly a week, but it will be a few days before I am fully functional again.


----------



## slowprop

That's a shame Jeremy. Hope you fell a bit better quickly. Maybe a dose of the doctor famous grouse might be in order.


----------



## weodmonath

Grouse too lowly for Roman... it will have to be Ballantine's, Dalwhinnie or Royal Lochnagar.


----------



## slowprop

Very nice.


----------



## weodmonath

Roman has arrived safely in Woodstock, Oxfordshire.

A quick health check - he is in much better shape than I am....


----------



## slowprop

Great I am pleased he made it there safely. I enjoyed wearing Roman for the week I had him.


----------



## weodmonath

You lot have evidently led Roman astray. He is already misbehaving....


----------



## polmax3133

slowprop said:


> Yes Matt. It's Friday night you should treat yourself.
> 
> Polmax - Thanks. It's a Yamaha Roadstar XV1700. Bought it new 9 years ago. It's a 'grey' import from the USA. It's been a really nice bike and with the few mods I've made over the years it fits me like an old glove. I belong to a Yamaha Cruiser Club. Quite a few Viragos. Nice bikes.


Yeah! It's a real Beast from the East! You've done a great job customizing it too, slowprop! Funny, I bought a Triumph thinking it was a product of the U.K., and it turns out all Americas, Australian and Asian models are now manufactured in Thailand - except, apparently, for the motor.



weodmonath said:


> Roman has arrived safely in Woodstock, Oxfordshire.
> 
> A quick health check - he is in much better shape than I am....


Must be that Flatline Curry he had with slowprop in Dartford! b-)



weodmonath said:


> You lot have evidently led Roman astray. He is already misbehaving....


You can dress him up but can't take him anywhere, let alone Oxfordshire...

Roman map update!


----------



## slowprop

Hi Polmax,

Right I like Triumphs. I did hear a while back that some of the manufacturing was being moved abroad but hadn't realised they had a actually done it. Here's couple of pics of my previous bike - a Triumph Thunderbird. I wish I still had it but my Mrs is of the 'one arse one bike' mindset. Which Triumph did you get ?


----------



## slowprop

weodmonath said:


> You lot have evidently led Roman astray. He is already misbehaving....
> 
> View attachment 5780450


Hey Jeremy I thought you were ill and off the ale ?


----------



## polmax3133

slowprop said:


> Hi Polmax,
> 
> Right I like Triumphs. I did hear a while back that some of the manufacturing was being moved abroad but hadn't realised they had a actually done it. Here's couple of pics of my previous bike - a Triumph Thunderbird. I wish I still had it but my Mrs is of the 'one arse one bike' mindset. Which Triumph did you get ?


Oh man, you should have kept that bike, slowprop! Awesome! :-!

After a long hiatus from motorbiking after becoming a family man, I finally purchased a new Triumph Speedmaster in 2008. My previous bikes were from my younger days.

A forum pic from 2012:









An earlier pic of my daughter with the bike on one of our many day trips through different regions of Ontario. Now she is in high school and too cool to hang out with dad. :-d


----------



## weodmonath

I've been off the ale for too long - I decided to stagger out last night. The Woodstock Arms is all of twenty yards away....

To start Roman's education, I decided to take him out to lunch.









Having been told about the Battle of Blenheim and several others, including the one whose 600th anniversary is today, he demanded to be photographed in front of the Column of Victory. I can't walk that far, so he had to make do with a distance shot...









Unfortunately, he got ideas above his station, and awarded himself a Victoria Cross...









A liitle irritated at his behaviour, I purchased an Ice Cream and sat on a bench in the grounds, overlooking the lake, to enjoy it in the afternoon sunshine. A French family wandered past, minding their own business. Roman suddenly called out ' Happy St. Crispin's Day!', then 'Charge!'

Perhaps he is becoming Anglicized....


----------



## slowprop

Really nice bike Polmax. I like those Speedmasters.


----------



## slowprop

weodmonath said:


> A liitle irritated at his behaviour, I purchased an Ice Cream and sat on a bench in the grounds, overlooking the lake, to enjoy it in the afternoon sunshine. A French family wandered past, minding their own business. Roman suddenly called out ' Happy St. Crispin's Day!', then 'Charge!'
> 
> Perhaps he is becoming Anglicized....


I reckon he must be. Those Agincourt stories must be rubbing off on him.


----------



## weodmonath

Some more pics of Blenheim Palace. Decided to take Roman round some of the grounds. Had to borrow a mobility thingy to do it...









Didn't realise my bald patch was so extensive... Anyway, managed to get Roman to the Column of Victory.















Beautiful views around the lake...

















The bridge over the lake..









The frontage of the palace seen from the direction of the monument, along the bridge.


----------



## slowprop

Some very nice pictures there Jeremy.


----------



## kev80e

Good pictures, the lake looks great.


----------



## polmax3133

Those are some really, really, nice photographs, weodmonath! More than a few could be painted up by John Constable and hung on the living room walls. However, my favourite is the one of you driving towards the Column of Victory! |>

And I'm not surprised at all about Roman's contemptuous behaviour toward the French couple, either. He'll hit below the belt whenever opportunity strikes! :-d


----------



## polmax3133

Roman Map Update! What a great park that is, weodmonath, and right at your doorstep!


----------



## weodmonath

Thanks, polmax.

We had things to do in Oxford today, so I decided to set about instilling some culture into Roman.

First stop was the Ashmolean Museum, where I had a few things to check. That done, I gave Roman a quick tour of some of the exhibits.

First, a general introduction to some old friends









A quick look at some Aegean pieces...









Some fine instruments - an Amati and two Stradivarius violins





















Roman considers himself a fine piece of jewellery. I had to teach him a lesson...

























Sharing the same case is another exquisite piece, the Minster Lovell Jewel.

















Some more Anglo-Saxon and Viking pieces...


----------



## kev80e

Fantastic photos and very interesting, especially the two jewels. Thanks for showing them. Although good luck trying to educate Roman


----------



## weodmonath

Then to Blackwell's Bookshop to deliver some books. I didn't have time to go to my own college, so you will have to put up with a couple of pictures of Balliol College instead...

















On to Blackwell's









Roman poses in front of the Sheldonian Theatre..









Thence to the comfortable old King's Arms Inn for a spot of lunch...









..one of their famous pies!


----------



## weodmonath

After lunch, we had something to do at the Bodleian Library. On the way is the 'Bridge of Sighs', as it is commonly called. Actually, it bears a closer resemblance to the Rialto Bridge, and is simply called the Hertford College Bridge. It spans New College Lane. Contrary to popular belief, it is not ancient at all - it was completed in 1914.

















The view of Catte street from its junction with New College Lane. From the left - Hertford College, Part of All Souls' College (with the decorated finials), the spire of the University Church of St. Mary the Virgin, The Radcliffe Camera and the Bodleian Library.









Quadrangle, Bodleian Library.

























The spire of Exeter College Chapel seen between the Bodleian Library to the left and the Sheldonian Theatre to the right.









Parliament met in the Bodleian Library on four occasions in the 17th century. Two were due to plague (1625 and 1665), one due to the Civil War (1644), and the fourth time was in 1681 (the 'exclusion' parliament).
The Lords met in the Geometry School, the Commons in the Convocation House, which is the ground floor room with the lights on in this picture









Finally, one that escaped the first set of pics. Roman poses before the front portico of the Ashmolean Museum.


----------



## weodmonath

The Mutt is not sure what to make of Roman...


----------



## polmax3133

Wow, this certainly is another culture shock for Roman, and I'm sure he is feeling a little out of place amongst all of the scholars. Now, I'm sure, he'll be telling everyone that he attended Oxford! 

I'm really surprised at how well behaved Roman was at the museum... usually he gets his nose all out of joint around fine jewelry such as the Alfred piece! Ever since he was banished to the parts box because of his poor quality, and now tarnished, gilded surface, he has been running around claiming to be solid gold!

Great stuff, weodmonath!


----------



## polmax3133

You seem to have the architectural terminology down quite well, weodmonath. Very impressive! Do you teach at the said college?


----------



## weodmonath

The University of Oxford is my _Alma Mater._ Later, I taught at Imperial College, London and the University of Exeter. I have recently moved back to the Oxford area in anticipation of taking up teaching again.

My college is University College, (falsely) claimed to have been founded by Alfred the Great himself - it's a good one for the tourists! It was actually founded by William of Durham in 1249. I do not have many pictures of it. I really ought to take some more...









(Pic from the Wikipedia entry)

This is the Great Hall...


----------



## weodmonath

Near Long Compton, Chipping Norton, is a group of neolithic monuments known as the Rollright Stones. There is a single menhir, the King Stone, a stone circle, the King's Men and a dolmen known as the Whispering Knights.

The King's Men..

















I told Roman to behave or be sacrificed...









The circle is in Oxfordshire. The King Stone is across the road, in Warwickshire...

















The view over Warwickshire from the King Stone.









Couldn't get to the Whispering Knights - too far, and no electric buggy!


----------



## kev80e

Yet more very informative pictures , and a great looking dog you got there. Beginning to think I need to visit Oxford my wife would love it.


----------



## polmax3133

Hey! Great stuff, weodmonath!

A pretty substantial update has just been made to the Roman map. I think if I ever decided to change my username, it would have to be to "rollright3133". I wonder if that placename was the inspiration for the band name Rolling Stones?


----------



## slowprop

I agree with Kev. Oxford looks like an interesting place to spend a few days.


----------



## weodmonath

Both the city and the whole county are interesting places, full of history. There are some magnificent houses and gardens open to the public, lots of prehistoric sites, beautiful honey-coloured stone Cotswold towns and villages - lots to do, particularly if you are interested in history and architecture. The scenery is also gently beautiful.

I have just moved to the area from Devonshire, and have bought a cottage in Chipping Norton. I am staying in Woodstock while slowly moving in to the cottage. I shall be going to the cottage tomorrow, so tomorrow Roman will join the 'Chipping Norton Set'...

Mind you, it's an expensive area. Property prices in Oxford are much the same as those in London - average family house now £1 million plus, Woodstock isn't far behind, and even my little cottage in Chippy made my eyes water...!


----------



## MattBrace

Just caught up with Romans movements been busy with work, Great pictures and info Weodmonath. this has to be one of the best threads on F10, Roman is really getting about!

Cheers


----------



## polmax3133

An interesting side story with a potential Oxfordshire connection. And since I can't upload pics via PM it works out well to post them here.

I picked up what I believed to be a Soviet-era Sturmanskie (original hands and lume etc.) last week for a bargain, but with no movement shot. It arrived from Germany in record time yesterday and I found out the reason why there was no movement shot - the retaining ring was seemingly welded shut! After some work I was able to open up the hood, which from experience I know has never been opened since the day it left the factory, and did indeed find a minty fresh ca. 1990 Soviet-era cal. 3133 movement inside!

After a quick regulation and running for a few minutes it worked a pretty good groove on the timegrapher, and that should improve with some more time and use. Even the chronograph function operate quite well with minimal start-up jump.

Since I already have more than a few of these, but couldn't resist the bargain, I had mentioned the watch to weodmonath to see if he might be interested in purchasing it for said bargain cost. So it yours if you like, weodmonath!























The strap obviously needs replacing, but I don't think it was worn on this particular watch because it is near nos.


----------



## weodmonath

Polmax - thank you for your kind offer. Yes, please!

Had things to do in the Chipping Norton area today, so Roman had another tour.

Chipping Norton High Street. A lot of Jacobean buildings, with later Georgian frontages. The town was a 'wool town', and rich. The building flying the flag in this pic is the Crown and Cushion Hotel, in which the Gunpowder Plot is alleged to have been hatched.









Lunch at the nice old Blue Boar Inn.









We then had to go to Stow-on-the-Wold, which is in Gloucestershire, but only about 15 minutes' drive.

Heading out of Chippy on the Worcester Road is an interesting building, known locally as possessing the finest toilet plunger chimney in the area. Bliss Mill was a tweed mill, weaving the cloth from the fleeces of the millions of sheep for which the area was famous, and on the proceeds of which became very rich. The mill closed in the early 80s, but has subsequently been turned into luxury apartments, together with all the necessities for country living, including tennis courts and jacuzzis - whatever they might be...

















A mile or two down the road is Chastleton House, a Jacobean Mansion built by a wealthy wool merchant. After 400 years of gentle decline, it was handed over to the National Trust in 1991, still in much the state it was when it was built in the early 1600s.









The Long Gallery, used as a ballroom.









On to Stow...









Another interesting place on the way is Adlestrop, made famous by the war poet Edward Thomas, who wrote a poem when his train stopped at the station. The railway is still there, but the station was demolished as part of the Beeching Axe. Fortunately, the station 'running-in board' was saved, together with a Great Western Railway platform bench, and these are now installed in the village 'bus shelter.

















Stow-on-the-Wold has an interesting 'Wool Church'...









...with two ancient Yew trees planted about 400 years ago by the north porch. They have now grown into the structure.


----------



## sq100

Excellent pictures weodmonath, thanks for showing us around!


----------



## polmax3133

Once again, some very interesting travels for Roman! Upon reading up on some of the history, I noticed that Bonfire Night is nearing on November the 5th.


----------



## joecool

Hey guys! Roman sure is havin a great time in the uk,I'm looking forward to hosting him here in central scotland,but unfortunately I have very little spare time in the next couple of weeks (work related)so could I request a slight delay in my turn on the list for hosting him


----------



## weodmonath

I've only had him for ten days. I can hang on to him for another couple of weeks.


----------



## MattBrace

ROMAN where are you??


----------



## weodmonath

Roman is sitting in his shipping box, waiting to go to joecool, who requested a delay. I have now got the go-ahead, so Roman will be heading to Scotland in the next day or so.


----------



## tylehman

I hope he gets a Tennents for me.


----------



## weodmonath

Roman is now on his way to Scotland. We spotted this brewer's dray delivering to the Woodstock Arms on the way to the Post Office - if this is a portent, he is more likely to get a pint of 'Heavy' than a pint of lager...


----------



## joecool

Well Roman has arrived safely in Scotland,but no pics just,yet as I still have a few 12 hour night shifts to complete before a couple of days off(not enough daylight hours to do anything meaningful)so you guys will have to be patient


----------



## joecool

Well still on nights but managed to show Roman some sights yesterday







Roman visiting the last outpost of his fellow legionares


































Falkirk Wheel which joins the Union Canal to the Forth and Clyde Canal (which closely follows the route of the Antonine wall)


----------



## joecool

Double post oops!


----------



## polmax3133

Great pics, joecool! Amazing how that Falkirk Wheel operates. I remember looking up the canal system in that area when you last posted with the Vostok - really interesting!

In my neck of the woods we have a river/canal with locks that at one point incorporates a marine rail system to transfer boats by a steep chute/rapids. Depending on the type of boat, you are either placed in slings or rest on the base of the car as it travels across the railway. It has a very steep gradient which makes for a great view of the river below.

Here we are crossing the flat section before the lengthy drop.









I know I have better pics but can't find them at the moment.

The Roman wall is also very interesting!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Wonderful pics Joe! And very interesting! Roman is set to have a fantastic time in Scotland, and I look forward to more pics...


----------



## joecool

In order to 'TY' in with Romans visit to the Alamo in Texas a short visit to the manufacturer of some of the defensive cannon's found there(in particular the 'Carronade'
The entrance to the old foundry works


----------



## Geoff Adams

Those cannons are extremely cool! I want one for my garden!


----------



## polmax3133

More interesting stuff, joecool!

The company that now operates in the Carron works (FRANKE) also has a plant just down the road from us in Midland, Ontario, where they manufacture stainless steel kitchen sinks. They are a very big company with over 8,000 employees worldwide.

Roman map update!


----------



## joecool

Yep,same here Polmax3133, the company name here in scotland is now called Carron Phoenix and has the crossed cannon logo as part of their emblem (their main business here is also the production of stainless steel sinks)


----------



## joecool

Here is Roman viewing the last resting place of some of Scotlands most famous of Patriots







Tomb of Sir John De Graeme,William Wallace,s right hand
























http://m.heraldscotland.com/news/13034590.Tomb_of_Wallace___s_finest_knight_is_to_be_restored/


----------



## Lothianjavert

Love the pics, thanks! What cool places!


----------



## polmax3133

Yes, the history of the battles at Stirling Bridge and Falkirk and the Scottish leader William Wallace are very interesting. Thanks for the pics, joecool!

The place where joecool and Roman have visited is featured in this very interesting documentary on William Wallace and his leadership in the fight for Scottish independence at the time. At the battle of Falkirk, the Scots were early victims of a new weapon the Longbow, which could rain down arrows from a distance of 300 yards.


----------



## kev80e

Very interesting Joe and great pictures. Scotland is a nice place to visit with friendly locals and great history.


----------



## joecool

Guess where Roman was today!


----------



## tylehman

i only saw the Wallace monument from Stirling Castle when i as there last year, did not make it over to see it across the valley. it looks very impressive. you have shown so much i did not have time to see, i really want to come back and spend a lot more time in Scotland.


----------



## polmax3133

Wow! Awesome Roman pic, joecool! b-)


----------



## joecool

Here is some more Awesomeness comrade Polmax3133 
What is claimed to be Sir William Wallace's Sword





















View towards Stirling castle and the site of Wallace's greatest victory













View of the Ochil hills







And I bet you guys thought Whisky was our national drink!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Great to see my old travelling chum having such a great time, in such a beautiful interesting place!


----------



## mroatman

What's that I see? The clouds parting to allow a few narrow rays of sunlight to shine down on Scotland? Yeah, right -- nice photoshopping skills, Joe! 

I remember Irn-Bru -- to my American pallette, it tasted like liquid cotton candy. And that's not a bad thing.


----------



## mroatman

tylehman said:


> i only saw the Wallace monument from Stirling Castle when i as there last year, did not make it over to see it across the valley. it looks very impressive. you have shown so much i did not have time to see, i really want to come back and spend a lot more time in Scotland.


I remember walking from the castle to the monument. I was too cheap to find a ride. Quite a hike, but the time flew buy with the destination always in sight.


----------



## joecool

mroatman said:


> What's that I see? The clouds parting to allow a few narrow rays of sunlight to shine down on Scotland? Yeah, right -- nice photoshopping skills, Joe!
> 
> Yep,you are correct mroatman,my photoshop skills are considerable(Don't tell anyone but we scots actually peddle the myth of inclement weather and the dreaded mige insect scourge,only so we can enjoy our actual mediteranean like climate and super healthy lifestyle and cuisine in peace and quiet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics around Stirling castle


----------



## Schlumpf

Awesome pictures and information! Reading this thread is a pleasure for me, thank you very much!


----------



## weodmonath

joecool said:


> Yep,you are correct mroatman,my photoshop skills are considerable(Don't tell anyone but we scots actually peddle the myth of inclement weather and the dreaded mige insect scourge,only so we can enjoy our actual mediteranean like climate and super healthy lifestyle and cuisine in peace and quiet)


Oh, dear! As a descendant of Mary, Queen of Scots, though nominally English, I thought the general idea was to keep strangers at bay by perpetuating the myths. For example, 'healthy lifestyle' means haggis-shooting in horizontal rain while being eaten alive by said savage midges, while 'cuisine' means deep-fried Mars Bars.

Speaking of Haggis, I am suffering from deprivation. I know we can get McSween's here in Waitrose, but do you have a tame butcher who could post me one in time for Burns' Night?

Glad to see Roman is being exposed to yet more culture and rich history.


----------



## joecool

weodmonath said:


> Oh, dear! As a descendant of Mary, Queen of Scots, though nominally English, I thought the general idea was to keep strangers at bay by perpetuating the myths. For example, 'healthy lifestyle' means haggis-shooting in horizontal rain while being eaten alive by said savage midges, while 'cuisine' means deep-fried Mars Bars.
> 
> Speaking of Haggis, I am suffering from deprivation. I know we can get McSween's here in Waitrose, but do you have a tame butcher who could post me one in time for Burns' Night?
> 
> Glad to see Roman is being exposed to yet more culture and rich history.


Well weodmonath,if you pm me your address I will see what I can do with regards to the haggis,remind me closer to the 25th January! 
Comrade Schlumpf,I am glad you are enjoying the thread!


----------



## Longjean

Cool pictures Joe.


----------



## weodmonath

Thanks, Joe. I'll be in touch early in the New Year!


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures Joe, and excellent timing catching that elusive blue sky.


----------



## polmax3133

Yes, I agree! Some wonderful views and must see attractions for anyone visiting Scotland. I have sourced a grocery store chain that sells Irn Bru in Canada and will be picking up a bottle when I travel to nearby town/location tomorrow. I have never tried it, but it must be good if they are neck and neck with Pepsi and Coke. In Canada, I believe the Quebec is the only province where Pepsi outsells Coke.

Roman map update! Can't wait to see Loch Ness and the Shetlands! ;-)


----------



## joecool

Dunno about loch Ness and the Shetlands but I have one or two places I might take Roman yet
One bit of advice on the Irn bru experience make sure it is ice cold before you drink it or you could also dilute it with a blended scotch whisky (a single malt would be sacrelige)! 



polmax3133 said:


> Yes, I agree! Some wonderful views and must see attractions for anyone visiting Scotland. I have sourced a grocery store chain that sells Irn Bru in Canada and will be picking up a bottle when I travel to nearby town/location tomorrow. I have never tried it, but it must be good if they are neck and neck with Pepsi and Coke. In Canada, I believe the Quebec is the only province where Pepsi outsells Coke.
> 
> Roman map update! Can't wait to see Loch Ness and the Shetlands! ;-)


----------



## polmax3133

I finally found some! :-d
















Chilling in the fridge before I indulge with a drink of Scotch...


----------



## Ham2

MmmmmmmmIrnBru. Don't forget the cheese'n'onion crisps.


----------



## polmax3133

Well, I had to settle for some cheddar cheese and sour cream chips but the Irn Bru was excellent with it's very unique taste. I hate mixing scotch or rye with sodas so I just sipped it à la chaser. Good stuff!

I had offered my son a bottle, which he took me up on, and then when I went to grab the last remaining bottle--it was gone! My daughter had stolen it and in her defence stated "_I didn't see your name on it_"!! :-d

Oh well... I know where to get it now! b-)


----------



## polmax3133

Something kev and weodmonath might enjoy (and others) that my mom sent me a link to today : Canadian Pacific Holiday Train


----------



## joecool

polmax3133 said:


> Something kev and weodmonath might enjoy (and others) that my mom sent me a link to today : Canadian Pacific Holiday Train


That is one cool yule locomotive comrade! I especially like the reflections in the river


----------



## joecool

Oops double post


----------



## kev80e

polmax3133 said:


> Something kev and weodmonath might enjoy (and others) that my mom sent me a link to today : Canadian Pacific Holiday Train


Awesome . Wonder if I'd be allowed to do this to mine , would look great in the Lake District this weekend.


----------



## mroatman

polmax3133 said:


> Something kev and weodmonath might enjoy (and others) that my mom sent me a link to today : Canadian Pacific Holiday Train


The Chicago Transit Authority (CTA) uses one of their "L" trains each year to put on a similar show:






I went to school outside Chicago and often rode the train from Evanston into the city. I was downright flabbergasted when one of these trains picked me up some years ago. So tacky and wonderful


----------



## polmax3133

mroatman said:


> The Chicago Transit Authority (CTA) uses one of their "L" trains each year to put on a similar show:
> 
> I went to school outside Chicago and often rode the train from Evanston into the city. I was downright flabbergasted when one of these trains picked me up some years ago. So tacky and wonderful


Yeah, that would be a great surprise. They do a great job of it. I bet Santa had some Scotch in his flask for that chilly ride!


----------



## joecool

Bannockburn Today!


----------



## polmax3133

Great pics, joecool! 

There is a ton of history in and around that area. I imagine there must be a lot of ghosts hanging around... b-)


----------



## joecool

Well I'm not so sure about ghosts, but there certainly has been past reports of the odd spirit or two ! 






Rosebank - Scotch malt whisky distillery profile






Rosebank Distillery right(now derelict) and the whisky bond to the left(now a restaurant and hotel complex


polmax3133 said:


> Great pics, joecool!
> 
> There is a ton of history in and around that area. I imagine there must be a lot of ghosts hanging around... b-)


----------



## polmax3133

That's too bad about the distillery. I noticed that Rosebank was once available here in Ontario. Not sure I would be forking out that kind of money, but I bet it's a real treat. |>


----------



## joecool

Yep! Sure is a shame when any distillery goes down the tubes and I agree far too expensive for a fleeting moment of pleasure! Also as you know there are a plentiful supply of reasonably priced alternative sources of palatable plesure at a similar quality level


polmax3133 said:


> That's too bad about the distillery. I noticed that Rosebank was once available here in Ontario. Not sure I would be forking out that kind of money, but I bet it's a real treat. |>


----------



## joecool

Edinburgh today starting at the castle


----------



## joecool

I Was gonna go into the castle but the queue for tickets was insane,about 20 to 30 minutes wait at least so onwards to see a wee dug!






Greyfriars boby,notice the shiny nose caused by pesky tourists giving it a wee rub 






The capital's hot air production facility(parliament 












And finally the scott monument


----------



## polmax3133

Great tour of Edinburgh, joecool! That place has tons of character by the looks of it.

:-d We have one of those hot air (mass) production facilities over here in Ottawa.

I have updated the map and placed the Rosebank distillery in one of the previous placemarks. |>


----------



## MattBrace

Great Pictures Joe, nice to see Roman is still going strong. this gets my thread of the year award!!

Cheers!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Indeed, great pics Joe! Believe it or not I was up in Edinburgh at the beginning of the month, and did the tour of the Scottish Parliament - hugely interesting. Didn't make the castle this time, but I did go to the Edinburgh dungeon, that is trip well worth doing, never laughed so much in my life. A young lassie got me up on stage to demonstrate how various instruments of torture worked, an experience I will never forget  Thread of the year - surely it has to be!!!


----------



## weodmonath

Oh, excellent, Geoff.

So, now all I have to do is to show you the thumbscrews, and you will yield your watch collection...


----------



## MattBrace

Now that's a heavy duty Crystal press!


----------



## Geoff Adams

I think the thumbscrews would give too light a touch to force me to give up my beloved collection - it would take at least this!!!


----------



## joecool

Now that's what I call "Heavy Metal"


Geoff Adams said:


> I think the thumbscrews would give too light a touch to force me to give up my beloved collection - it would take at least this!!!


----------



## weodmonath

I expect it could be arranged.... Ve haf vays of making you tok, or tik....


----------



## joecool

Site of the second battle of Falkirk where Bonnie Prince Charlie's Jacobite forces were victorious for the final time before their doomed battle at Culloden












Falkirk Local History Society


----------



## antilucem

joecool

Its next destination should be quite a contrast because I believe it is off to visit me 8,500 miles away in tropical Cebu. I think we'll go island hopping.


----------



## kev80e

Excellent pictures and information Joecool , nice to catch up on Roman's adventures. Edinburgh looks great and worth a visit.


----------



## joecool

Yep antilucem it should be a blast for roman to get a bit of tropical sunshine after a winter in northern europe,PM me your full postal address for when Roman goes roaming again,I'm looking forward to seeing where he visits in your area! 


antilucem said:


> joecool
> 
> Its next destination should be quite a contrast because I believe it is off to visit me 8,500 miles away in tropical Cebu. I think we'll go island hopping.
> View attachment 6514842


----------



## joecool

Damn double post again!


----------



## joecool

some pics related to the 2nd battle of falkirk


----------



## joecool

In the auld hawes In south queensferry at the moment enjoying a beer


----------



## weodmonath

What, no pic looking north? Or are you saving it for later? (I know what's there!)


----------



## joecool

Ok if I must! 






The forth railway bridge






looking west, the forth road bridge and behind it's partially constructed successor


----------



## polmax3133

Really nice pics, joecool! I just arrived home after a few day out of town and wasn't expecting to see another great batch of photos. 

I noticed that antilucem has PM'ed me with his address so I'll send it along if he hasn't already done so.


----------



## weodmonath

There is something ironic about this. The Forth Bridge, carrying the railway over the Firth, is now 125 years old, and is still in fine condition. The Forth Road Bridge is 50 years old, has just suffered a major structural failure, and was already scheduled for replacement about ten years ago. The replacement (at heaven knows what cost) is not yet completed...

'Progress'?


----------



## joecool

Yep they don't make em like they used to,but in all fairness the levels of traffic that were forecast back in the sixties were woefully under calculated.
(The biggest freight truck back then was probably around 20 tonnes,nowadays more around 40 )also apparently the closure of the roadbridge on the run-up to christmas was either an overeaction or more likely a cynical moneymaking opportunity by the engineering "professionals"/Consultants/Company tasked with the upkeep of said bridge.
Not just my humble oppinion but also one from an engineer involved with the maintenance of the bridge a few years back,with regard to a recent conversation I had with the guy


weodmonath said:


> There is something ironic about this. The Forth Bridge, carrying the railway over the Firth, is now 125 years old, and is still in fine condition. The Forth Road Bridge is 50 years old, has just suffered a major structural failure, and was already scheduled for replacement about ten years ago. The replacement (at heaven knows what cost) is not yet completed...
> 
> 'Progress'?


----------



## antilucem

Polmax

I left it to you to forward the address because I thought that's how you were organising it and did not wish to interfere and cause confusion. However, I can if you wish.

Kind regards

antilucem


----------



## joecool

Antilucem, comrade Polmax has already PM,d me your correct postal address,so everything is cool and I will be posting Roman sometime in the coming week 


antilucem said:


> Polmax
> 
> I left it to you to forward the address because I thought that's how you were organising it and did not wish to interfere and cause confusion. However, I can if you wish.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> antilucem


----------



## joecool

From a purely functional structure to a purely aestetical structure with no function (looks cool at night all the same!


----------



## Ham2

joecool said:


> From a purely functional structure to an purely aestetical structure with no function (looks cool at night all the same!


The Kelpies. Awesome.


----------



## polmax3133

Awesome stuff as always, joecool!

James Wolfe, who was present at the Battle of Falkirk 1746, would later go on the command the British at the Battle of the Plains of Abraham at Quebec City - a major victory over the French that would lead to the loss of their northern colonies in the Americas a year later.

Although not present at the Battle of Falkirk, his father, Edward Wolfe, commanded the King's Regiment of Foot which, as seen in the battle diagram, did take part in the battle. Edward Wolfe would pass away during his son's Atlantic crossing. His son would die at Quebec shortly thereafter.

The exact spot where James Wolfe died on the Plains of Abraham:


----------



## polmax3133

I can't say enough about what a great time I have had touring around with Roman and the U.K. members. It has truly been a wonderful experience! :-!


----------



## joecool

Well today is a day of mixed emotions Roman is moving on from Old Britannia  and on to Cebu to warm his old bones 
Here he is saying his farewells to his new found mates!


----------



## polmax3133

Great job hosting, joecool. Thanks for seeing Roman off safely! 

Most of the pieces look tiny beside the Speedster. b-)


----------



## joecool

polmax3133 said:


> Great job hosting, joecool. Thanks for seeing Roman off safely!
> 
> Most of the pieces look tiny beside the Speedster. b-)


It's been a pleasure hosting Roman,The Speedster is closer to the camera,sitting up on it's closed band! I was just trying to make the Energia look smaller


----------



## antilucem

Status: It's on its way
Your item, posted on 07/01/16 with reference RU829741915GB has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.

Cebu - here I come!


----------



## coupeborgward

would be a pleasure to host the watch in Melbourne/australia


----------



## antilucem

Polmax

What do you think about Melbourne next before it goes home across the Pacific? We might as well do the 'round the world' properly.


----------



## polmax3133

coupeborgward said:


> would be a pleasure to host the watch in Melbourne/australia


Melborne would be great, coupeborgward! We have another tour of the US up and coming and member mariomart in western Australia who wants to host, but we will definitely be in touch when the time comes.



antilucem said:


> Polmax
> 
> What do you think about Melbourne next before it goes home across the Pacific? We might as well do the 'round the world' properly.


Our friends in the US have been waiting patiently for months now to host Roman, so I think we should keep Roman hosting on a first come first host basis.

It would however make more sense in that the US members would get to host Roman closer to our North American summer, while it is currently summer down in SE Asia and Australia. Lets see what they have to say.


----------



## mariomart

Definitely looking forward to Roman paying a visit in the future Polmax 

The wait is killing me, lol


----------



## antilucem

Polmax

Its winter here right now in the Tropic of Cancer but it makes little difference, except the ocean gets a little cooler. The temperature averages about 30C at the moment but in summer which is April - May here it will be around 36C. Then the breeze will blow from the south and it will be difficult to breathe some days. Roman will arrive at the right time to enjoy the milder weather.

Looking forward to his visit now!


----------



## polmax3133

What's the humidity like in the Philippines, antilucem? Here in Ontario, we only have 30+ degree weather for a few days in the summer and always during an abnormal spike in temperature. Normally, being by the lakes, there is a good dose of humidity that accompanies these hot spells making things all the more uncomfortable. Of course, some people love the heat, but I am content inside of the 22C-25C range. THis year we are having a mild winter because of the El Niño weather pattern that is warmer temperatures on the surface of the Pacific. With the prevailing westerly winds, it effects us on the east coast of North America.



antilucem said:


> Polmax
> 
> Its winter here right now in the Tropic of Cancer but it makes little difference, except the ocean gets a little cooler. The temperature averages about 30C at the moment but in summer which is April - May here it will be around 36C. Then the breeze will blow from the south and it will be difficult to breathe some days. Roma will arrive at the right time to enjoy the milder weather.
> 
> Looking forward to his visit now!


----------



## coupeborgward

Melbourne is 30 degrees not too hot and blue sky. Perfect weather all around currently


----------



## antilucem

Polmax

Humidity is high - usually around 80% and above. It can be very uncomfortable at times. Air conditioning is a necessity for sleeping if you are a foreigner. The UK is very humid too but cold with it, so painful for the bones in winter.

I am used to it after 12 years but I am always happy when the wind blows from the north.

I guess that Roman will find it a bit warm after January in Scotland!


----------



## joecool

Well while we wait for Roman to begin the next chapter of his world tour I thought I would post my favourite pic of his stay with me here in central Scotland


----------



## joecool

Well according to Philippines post tracking Roman has arrived on 15 Jan in the Philippines and is probably being processed through customs at this very moment


----------



## Geoff Adams

And while we wait here's a little memory of the time Roman spent in Egypt


----------



## joecool

Temple of Hatshepsut Geoff,If I am not mistaken,supercool location pic.
My o my Roman does love his history!


----------



## azura123

I just curious about your nylon straps. Do you wash it regularly?


----------



## Geoff Adams

azura123 said:


> I just curious about your nylon straps. Do you wash it regularly?


It came to me, and left me, unwashed - and boy oh boy, was it hot out there... Matt, Slowprop and Joe, you now share my DNA


----------



## weodmonath

Don't worry. I irradiated it!


----------



## antilucem

joecool said:


> Well according to Philippines post tracking Roman has arrived on 15 Jan in the Philippines and is probably being processed through customs at this very moment


Joe

You obviously don't live here........hahaha. You are very optimistic but it is a Banana Republic and nothing like the UK, unfortunately. It will be a week or so before it gets sent on to Cebu. Then about a week later I might get lucky.

In the meantime the people who are supposed to be processing it will be on another of their public holidays to celebrate the Sinulog, dancing about in the streets with a statue of the baby *****.......Pit Senor!

Amping kanunay


----------



## Geoff Adams

weodmonath said:


> Don't worry. I irradiated it!


 Oh crikey Weodmonath, apologies, it somehow slipped my mind Roman had a wonderful visit to Oxford etc. with you! You were probably right to shower Roman's clothes with ionizing radiation before you put him on your wrist - he was exposed to a huge amount of fragrant shisha tobacco smoke over there in the land of the Pharos - more health risks with that than being exposed to radium lume, I would wager!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Well well well, it looks like Roman does not only report to the Watchuseek f10 forum - he seems to have been hanging out with some very dubious characters on some other forum out there 
http://www.watchtalkforum.com/topic/61207-meet-quotromanquot-world-traveling-poljot-3133/?hl=poljot
I think we need to require him to be a bit more loyal in future


----------



## kev80e

I didn't know this sort of thing happened until today. Then again knowing Roman he probably sold it for a bottle of vodka.


----------



## antilucem

I hope Roma is OK stuck in Manila for a while. I was hoping that he would arrive to join the party so will post a couple of pictures for you all, from the land of the fiesta - mostly non-stop 24/7.......hahaha









The Queen Bee dancing with the Sta Nino.









The Worker Bees

.








Grace and beauty

About 3 million+ people at a street party lasting over twelve hours

Pit Senyor!


----------



## antilucem

Roman will soon be in the fresh air - he left smelly, polluted Manila for Cebu today.


1/15/2016 7:22 AMArrival at inward office of exchangeMNL CMEC AIR1/19/2016 8:18 AMDeparture from inward office of exchangeMNL CMEC AIR

My contact in PhilPost will text me when he is ready for his next adventure.


----------



## joecool

Well I hope Roman is OK and has not been waylayed by the locals! 






A mural painting depicting the Battle of Mactan


----------



## antilucem

Hahahaha..............of course, there is no empirical evidence to suggest that he really came here to subdue the locals but it makes for a good tourist attraction. In fact they only renamed the city from Opon to Lapu-Lapu in 1961. You will have to wait until Roman is out and about to hear the rest of the story. I was at the Post Office on Monday to collect a package from China and I am awaiting my text about Roman as I left a special note there. I didn't use the words like vintage or similar as they might have got too excited at PhilPost and kidnapped poor Roman.

*Re: Parcel from UK - RU829741915GB*

This is an old watch 'on tour' around the world. He will be staying here about one month.
He has no commercial value and is just having a holiday.
Please text me when the package arrives in Lapu-Lapu.

Amping kanunay


----------



## antilucem

Got posted twice and don't know how to delete.


----------



## antilucem

Breaking News......text received - Roman has arrived so will collect Monday or Tuesday from Post Office.

" Gudpm.pls claim ur small packet at window 8,lapulapu post ofc.bring a valid id w/photocopy & 112php for d customs charge...tnx"


----------



## joecool

Woohoo.....!Roman is on the radar again! I just hope the delivery tortoise from Manila didn't shoogle him about too much!


----------



## antilucem

Roman is free from his confinement within the PhilPost system.

He has been collected today by my helpers and will get his first glimpse of tropical daylight tomorrow.









Signing for the package - the old fashioned way.









Roman is handed over by my 'contact' in the Post Office.

Thanks Joe, for your fine parcel work and keeping Rome safe for his long trip.


----------



## antilucem

Roman arrives at his holiday home by trike.


----------



## coupeborgward

Looks a bit wet there. Are you in the wet season ?



antilucem said:


> Roman arrives at his holiday home by trike.
> 
> View attachment 6913970


----------



## antilucem

Supposedly not but it has been raining for about a week. Its usually sunny after Christmas but the weather seems a bit all over the place lately. Is it El Nino or global warming? - no idea. Actually, it so hot usually here I welcome the rain and the cooler weather for a while; I expect the sun will come out again soon.

That won't bother Roman because he is a seasoned traveller and has already experienced British weather.


----------



## joecool

Man the suspense is killin me how is the wee man,is he ok?has he suffocated in that big bad box?has he went blind in that perpetual darkness?or as I know fine well,braved the whole nasty experience of imprisonment and sensory deprivation admirably,with not a jot of care or adverse effects as any highly trained military man would!!!


----------



## antilucem

I am teasing you a bit aren't I..............you miss him already Joe?


----------



## antilucem

The sun came out today and so did Roman. The day of liberation........out of the darkness and into the light. Thanks for my nice gift, Joe.









He looked very well after his long journey and arduous wait within the Philippine Postal system but, obviously, after being in the dark for so long he has no idea of the time or even what day it is.


----------



## joecool

Looks like Roman is all set for an Island adventure like no other down ther in that tropical paradise you call home antilucem !


----------



## antilucem

.............and the sun came out today with a vengeance - blue skies and 86F, Wind NNE 9mph and UV Index 12 (extreme). Better wear my new sunglasses, joecool. Roman is outside sunbathing so I lent them to him while he mellows out.


----------



## polmax3133

Great news, antilucem! Nice pics, too. Now, if only my chronograph from RUSCAMERA would arrive. It has been almost eight weeks and still nothing!! Worse than Philpost!


----------



## polmax3133

Is all well with Roman in the Philippines, antilucem? We haven't heard from him in over a month?

I have contacted mariomart for his address information and will pass it on shortly.


----------



## mariomart

What an absolute thrill it will be to host Roman here in Western Australia.

Thank you for the opportunity 

Cheers


----------



## kev80e

Hope Roman's OK. Any news on him?


----------



## polmax3133

Well, no reply here from antilucem... so I just PM'd him mariomart's address. Hopefully we will hear some news soon.


----------



## mariomart

polmax3133 said:


> Well, no reply here from antilucem... so I just PM'd him mariomart's address. Hopefully we will hear some news soon.


According to his profile he last touched base with WUS over 3 weeks ago :-(

I'm really hoping @antilucem surfaces soon with an update on Roman. I'll let you all know if he contacts me.

Cheers


----------



## coupeborgward

any updates on this ?


----------



## mariomart

coupeborgward said:


> any updates on this ?


I've not heard from or received anything from antilucem as yet :-(


----------



## polmax3133

Update: Roman is said to be safe and should be on the move shortly.


----------



## derinzi

Would love to host it in Montenegro, and take it a bit on some high altitude (mountain) I'm not even sure if i can participate, but this concept is so attractive and I've enjoyed following Roman's journeys across the world.


----------



## kev80e

Still no sign of Roman? Hope he surfaces soon , this was a generous idea from Polmax , would hate for him to be lost.


----------



## mariomart

kev80e said:


> Still no sign of Roman? Hope he surfaces soon , this was a generous idea from Polmax , would hate for him to be lost.


I have not heard from antilucem, nor have I received anything :-(


----------



## polmax3133

Well, it is a shame that the watch was seemingly hijacked, but I guess that it was bound to happen sooner or later... 


It was, however, a great run for Roman, and we can always send out another not-too-great 3133 from my inventory (I have more than a few ;-)) for a return visit to some of the previous great hosts, and possibly a visit to some of the folks in the US who missed out.


----------



## coupeborgward

That is very disappointing. I was looking forward to welcome it in Oz


----------



## mariomart

polmax3133 said:


> Well, it is a shame that the watch was seemingly hijacked, but I guess that it was bound to happen sooner or later...
> 
> It was, however, a great run for Roman, and we can always send out another not-too-great 3133 from my inventory (I have more than a few ;-)) for a return visit to some of the previous great hosts, and possibly a visit to some of the folks in the US who missed out.


This is very sad. I had previously hosted "Vlad" from another F10 thread and I was really looking forward to hosting Roman.

You mentioned previously that you had been in contact with antilucem and he had indicated all was well other than the personal loss, I would hate to think this was deception. But if that is the case then perhaps the forum moderators should be notified and they can take some sort of action.

I'm stilling really hoping that Roman will miraculously reappear and continue his journey.

Cheers, Mario


----------



## Geoff Adams

I do hope Roman will reappear, I don't see the point in simply keeping a piece like that, not that I would keep someone else's property anyway, even if it was a grail Antarctida... wellll, maybe... ;-) - it all seems a bit desperate to me? Hopefully the member will be in touch with a perfectly reasonable explanation - maybe he's in hospital? If not and Steve decides to put out another piece to travel, I'm happy to take a timeworthy travelling partner - son of Roman  - with me to India later in the year, should you wish some nice pictures from there...


----------



## kev80e

I agree Geoff, very disappointing and not in the spirit of f10. Maybe there is a honest explanation, but it's been a while. I like you wouldn't consider keeping someone else's property, send me your Okeah and I'll prove it


----------



## Geoff Adams

Of course I would trust you with my Okeah Kev - like I would trust many comrades with any of my watches. No need to prove it


----------



## Ticonderoga

antilucem last posted on Feb 3rd but last logged in to WUS on 31 March 2016.

A reliable person would at least drop by and give some word. "Sorry, lost the watch," or "been busy, will post him soon," etc.

It seems with this thread and with the other, both have been misappropriated by irresponsible and/or dishonest people.

Either way, his name should be mud around here until he comes up with an explanation.


----------



## MattBrace

It was a pleasure to host Roman and something I felt privileged to be a part of, a generous act from Polmax to start the ball rolling which was continued by so many interesting and genuine members of F10, it would appear that the act of one has stopped the pleasure of many, I'm discussed!


----------



## joecool

I agree Matt,It was a genuine joy,and a privilege to be part of Roman's journey around the world
But I for one still have hope on his appearance once again,maybe Antilucem has a reasonable reason why he has not updated on this forum for a while,Sometimes life throws you a curve ball now and again!(Illness or personal circumstances perhaps)Only time will tell.


----------



## Kev0417

It's a shame as seeing the pictures of Roman were amazing, heading to Alaska end of August for a few weeks and would have been neat to have him along for the journey. 

I can understand personal loss or injury, but always have kept in contact with a seller if I was buying something online, etc. Will think about grabbing a watch and taking it with me and then send him on the world wide journey of exploration. 

Loved this thread! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Roman!! DO NOT GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT!!!!


----------



## mariomart

Guess what? ..............................









Roman is once again on the move  Heading for the colonies in Australia (Western Australia to be precise)

Antilucem has been through a terrible time over the past few months with numerous personal and family tragedies :-( , he sends his apologies for the delay.

I will let you know when he arrives and try to get out and about for some photo's, although it's the middle of our Winter at the moment which may restrict my wanderings a little.

Cheers  Mario


----------



## coupeborgward

That is fantastic news. Glad it all sorted itself out.


----------



## Schlumpf

Wow these are good news! Perhaps one day Roman could stay a few days here in Germany...


----------



## joecool

As I predicted!
Never give up on Roman, always keep going no matter what







Antilucem,comrade I hope everything is going better now than it has been for you these past few months and my thoughts are with you


----------



## joecool

Double post


----------



## kev80e

Fantastic news ! I hope Antilucem also returns sometime , I'm sure all here wish him well and their thoughts.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Schlumpf said:


> Wow these are good news! Perhaps one day Roman could stay a few days here in Germany...


Great news. Maybe some of us in different regions can band together to play host. If he comes to one region it will be easier to bounce him around in the region for a bit before sending him on to that region.

That said, after a German visit, Spain is nearby ;-)


----------



## Straight_time

Well, me too love soviet watches, but... am I the only one feeling like comments of "good", "great" and even "fantastic news" might be of "questionable taste" (to say the least), given that the post which originated them also speaks of "terrible time over the past few months with numerous personal and family tragedies" for a fellow Comrade? :think:


----------



## Ticonderoga

Straight_time said:


> Well, me too love soviet watches, but... am I the only one feeling like comments of "good", "great" and even "fantastic news" might be of "questionable taste" (to say the least), given that the post which originated them also speaks of "terrible time over the past few months with numerous personal and family tragedies" for a fellow Comrade? :think:





Ticonderoga said:


> antilucem last posted on Feb 3rd but last logged in to WUS on 31 March 2016.
> 
> A reliable person would at least drop by and give some word. "Sorry, lost the watch," or "been busy, will post him soon," etc.
> 
> It seems with this thread and with the other, both have been misappropriated by irresponsible and/or dishonest people.
> 
> Either way, his name should be mud around here until he comes up with an explanation.


Maybe I'm the cynic in the room but I will honestly wave the BS flag that someone has such profound tragedies that precludes them from taking care of *their responsibilities*.

This person, can't remember which member didn't forward the watch, has had it for *MONTHS*. The excuse is that there was some personal tragedy.

OK, I'll buy it so long as the personal tragedy was so profound and overwhelming that it caused said member to:

1. Lose their job
2. Was unable to pay their utility bills (water, gas, electric)
3. They lost their car
4. The bank took back their home 
5. They were admitted to the hospital and unconscious without help from family
6. And finally, they were put out on the street and unable to spend the roughly $20 and take 30 minutes to mail a watch at the post office.

I've had colleagues and family lose a parent, a spouse, a sibling, a child, and sure, they're out for a month, but ultimately, they still pay the bills. I'm about 99% sure that this member who didn't mail the watch still went to work every day, still paid the bills.

And, what happens at a funeral? All the friends and family come over to help. How hard is it to hand said watch to a friend and say, "Please mail this."

If we apply Occam's Razor, it is more likely that the member didn't have any tragedies at all and is just a slacker and is now using said "tragedies" to get out of his duty.

If he did in fact have family losses, I'm sorry for them. But it doesn't relieve his obligation that he took on earlier. And as I said earlier, if he can pay his electric bill and go to work, he can take 30 minutes and mail a watch or have a friend mail it.

Basically, he was just irresponsible.

EDIT TO ADD: I just went back and re-read this thread. Anti had the watch 5 months, but about a month after receiving the watch was still logging in to WUS. If you have time to browse the WUS articles, how much in grief are you? Perhaps, close the laptop and go to the post office?

Just not buying it.


----------



## joecool

Ticonderoga said:


> Maybe I'm the cynic in the room but I will honestly wave the BS flag that someone has such profound tragedies that precludes them from taking care of *their responsibilities*.
> 
> This person, can't remember which member didn't forward the watch, has had it for *MONTHS*. The excuse is that there was some personal tragedy.
> 
> OK, I'll buy it so long as the personal tragedy was so profound and overwhelming that it caused said member to:
> 
> 1. Lose their job
> 2. Was unable to pay their utility bills (water, gas, electric)
> 3. They lost their car
> 4. The bank took back their home
> 5. They were admitted to the hospital and unconscious without help from family
> 6. And finally, they were put out on the street and unable to spend the roughly $20 and take 30 minutes to mail a watch at the post office.
> 
> I've had colleagues and family lose a parent, a spouse, a sibling, a child, and sure, they're out for a month, but ultimately, they still pay the bills. I'm about 99% sure that this member who didn't mail the watch still went to work every day, still paid the bills.
> 
> And, what happens at a funeral? All the friends and family come over to help. How hard is it to hand said watch to a friend and say, "Please mail this."
> 
> If we apply Occam's Razor, it is more likely that the member didn't have any tragedies at all and is just a slacker and is now using said "tragedies" to get out of his duty.
> 
> If he did in fact have family losses, I'm sorry for them. But it doesn't relieve his obligation that he took on earlier. And as I said earlier, if he can pay his electric bill and go to work, he can take 30 minutes and mail a watch or have a friend mail it.
> 
> Basically, he was just irresponsible.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I just went back and re-read this thread. Anti had the watch 5 months, but about a month after receiving the watch was still logging in to WUS. If you have time to browse the WUS articles, how much in grief are you? Perhaps, close the laptop and go to the post office?
> 
> Just not buying it.


Life is far more important than any watch,as far as I'm concerned anyway!


----------



## Ticonderoga

joecool said:


> Life is far more important than any watch,as far as I'm concerned anyway!


And so is responsibility and personal integrity. This isn't about the watch, its about a Man keeping his word.


----------



## Schlumpf

Straight_time said:


> Well, me too love soviet watches, but... am I the only one feeling like comments of "good", "great" and even "fantastic news" might be of "questionable taste" (to say the least), given that the post which originated them also speaks of "terrible time over the past few months with numerous personal and family tragedies" for a fellow Comrade? :think:


As it sounds like the hard times are over and the member now is able to send the watch i don't think the comments are of questionable taste.


----------



## joecool

Ticonderoga said:


> And so is responsibility and personal integrity. This isn't about the watch, its about a Man keeping his word.


The man never gave his word on any timescale! all he done was accept the responsibility of receiving Roman in his part of the world,then send the watch on when he felt ready to do so.
No harm done,I fail to see any bee within any bonnet,or any need for one for that matter


----------



## tylehman

As a former Roman host, i am just glad the project is moving forward. next we need to get Vlad moving again. i think he is also in Australia.


----------



## Ticonderoga

joecool said:


> *The man never gave his word on any timescale! *all he done was accept the responsibility of receiving Roman in his part of the world,then send the watch on when he felt ready to do so.
> No harm done,I fail to see any bee within any bonnet,or any need for one for that matter





polmax3133 said:


> Hosting Requirements:
> 
> *All I ask is that you ensure Roman is passed on to the next host within 2-4 weeks*; that you chose a trusted follow-up person (preferably) before accepting to host; and that you assume responsibility for ensuring that Roman is passed along by said host in the allotted time frame.





tylehman said:


> As a former Roman host, i am just glad the project is moving forward. next we need to get Vlad moving again. i think he is also in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 8597914


Agreed, the most important thing is that he's on the move again.


----------



## antilucem

Ticonderoga said:


> ............it is more likely that the member didn't have any tragedies at all and is just a slacker and is now using said "tragedies" to get out of his duty.
> 
> If he did in fact have family losses, I'm sorry for them. But it doesn't relieve his obligation that he took on earlier. And as I said earlier, if he can pay his electric bill and go to work, he can take 30 minutes and mail a watch or have a friend mail it.
> 
> Basically, he was just irresponsible.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I just went back and re-read this thread. Anti had the watch 5 months, but about a month after receiving the watch was still logging in to WUS. If you have time to browse the WUS articles, how much in grief are you? Perhaps, close the laptop and go to the post office?
> 
> Just not buying it.


A lot of bile here and accusations too. I did log in after a month to message Polmax to let him know the situation as I had had the watch six weeks. Subsequently I was imprisoned which made it difficult to make contact. My profile clearly states that I am retired so why do you refer to me 'having time to go to work?

This is the very reason that I didn't want to post my circumstances on the forum, because of people like you, and you could only have been informed by another member to whom I confided - the owner of the watch.









Would you also like to see a fourteen year old hanging from a rope?

I am surprised at this level of abuse over a watch which got delayed but your post says more about you than it does about me. Members who suggested that I had stolen the watch, when my name and address had been given to the owner, are just being ridiculous. I hope the safe arrival of Roman in Australia will allow you to get things in perspective again.


----------



## mroatman

antilucem said:


> A lot of bile here and accusations too.


Don't pay attention to it. The most important thing is that you are safe.

We're glad you're back.


----------



## Ticonderoga

antilucem said:


> ...I am surprised at this level of abuse over a watch which got delayed but your post says more about you than it does about me...


Fair enough, if I overstepped, apologies.

Glad to hear you made it out.


----------



## mariomart

Just a quick update.

Roman has not yet landed on the shores of Western Australia and appears to be "stuck" somewhere in the Philippines. His last tracking message was "2016-06-27 20:47 PHILIPPINES, Prepare dispatch to destination country"

Nail biting times ahead, lol


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Roman has not yet landed on the shores of Western Australia and appears to be "stuck" somewhere in the Philippines. His last tracking message was "2016-06-27 20:47 PHILIPPINES, Prepare dispatch to destination country"
> 
> Nail biting times ahead, lol


When I sent Roman to Antilucem in the Philippines,it took around a week to arrive there and another three before it finally got to Cebu,so prepare for a bit of a wait!
By the way the wait is worth it,Roman is a handsome little dude!


----------



## mariomart

Roman has arrived 

He is continuing his worldwide travels and has landed in Perth, Western Australia.

The weather is a bit wet and wild at the moment, but as luck would have it the sun poked it's head out from behind the clouds and allowed me to venture into my own backyard and snap a quick photo with a few of the locals.









Getting them to look at the camera at the same time was a true test of my patience, lol :-D

My Australian Red Cloud Kelpie, Sarsha, also showed her appreciation of Russian Horology by posing for a quick snap with Roman 









Roman's Passport is being sent separately and has not yet arrived (hopefully in the next 2 weeks fingers crossed), but it won't stop Roman from enjoying some of the local sights.

Here is the view from my driveway, Roman is sharing screen time with one of my Vostok Amphibias 









Stay tuned.

Cheers


----------



## coupeborgward

Great news. Let's see some pics


----------



## mariomart

coupeborgward said:


> Great news. Let's see some pics


Pics are in my post, just give them time to load


----------



## joecool

Is Sarsha a hypnodog!


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Is Sarsha a hypnodog!


Lol, Kelpies are one of the smartest dogs in the world and they have the ability to plan ahead which makes them unique. I'm sure she has hypnotized me on many occasions thus forcing me to buy her many extra treats ;-)

As for Roman, well today was a day of cold blustery storms and many heavy hail falls so I spent the day indoors in safety and warmth


----------



## mariomart

Well, the sun managed to poke out from behind the clouds today, and with only a 5% chance of rain we decided a little bit of bush walking was in order. So I packed the family, and Sarsha the dog, into the Subaru Forester and we headed to one of the local salt lake reserves to have a nice morning stroll.

Lake Cooloongup is a nature reserve comprising of a salt lake (currently full of water) surrounded by tall grasslands and bushland and many walking trails and is only 5 minutes from our home 

https://www.google.com.au/maps/plac...4f0b5851f4bf0!8m2!3d-32.2962627!4d115.7900616

Here is Roman enjoying a day out with the family 









And here is my eldest daughter who discovered that mud really is slippery and, err, muddy, lol.









Cheers


----------



## mariomart

I found the current grey NATO strap to be quite scratchy and irritating, so for the moment I've temporarily put Roman on a cheap brown leather NATO which is considerably softer. But don't worry, I'll put him back on the grey strap when the time comes to go.


----------



## mariomart

Although it's 10ºC outside at the moment (Aussie Winter) I felt that there was no way that Roman should miss out on having an Aussie Barbeque experience.


----------



## coupeborgward

5 Degrees in Melbourne today.


----------



## joecool

coupeborgward said:


> 5 Degrees in Melbourne today.


What no pic?


----------



## joecool

Damn double post


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Damn double post


I'm not in Melbourne, which is on Australia's East coast. Roman is currently in Western Australia (West coast) where we had a low of 0.4ºC this morning.

This is my daughter's car this morning which was covered in ice (security camera footage, sorry it's not very clear)


----------



## coupeborgward

That does look cold I have to admit 



mariomart said:


> I'm not in Melbourne, which is on Australia's East coast. Roman is currently in Western Australia (West coast) where we had a low of 0.4ºC this morning.
> 
> This is my daughter's car this morning which was covered in ice (security camera footage, sorry it's not very clear)
> 
> View attachment 8731866


----------



## mariomart

Roman met some more of the wildlife today 

Here he is cuddling up to a sleepy Koala


----------



## mariomart

I've been a little under the weather lately so Roman hasn't bee able to venture out :-(

However my wife has decided to take Roman with her on a business trip from Perth to Melbourne, a distance of 2,727 Kilometers.

Hopefully she will have time to take a few snaps with Roman if she encounters anything interesting.

Here is Roman with his Qantas boarding pass


----------



## kev80e

mariomart said:


> I've been a little under the weather lately so Roman hasn't bee able to venture out :-(
> 
> However my wife has decided to take Roman with her on a business trip from Perth to Melbourne, a distance of 2,727 Kilometers.
> 
> Hopefully she will have time to take a few snaps with Roman if she encounters anything interesting.
> 
> Here is Roman with his Qantas boarding pass
> 
> View attachment 8769842


Typical Roman, you turn your back and he is off with the lady. Great pictures , nice to see him globe trotting again.


----------



## joecool

Yep! He is certainly admired by the ladies (going by my own better halfs comments on his good looks)
His boarding pass may be economy,but his seating position is positively first class !


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Next time let me know when you are in Melbourne. We can have meet up for a coffee 



kev80e said:


> Typical Roman, you turn your back and he is off with the lady. Great pictures , nice to see him globe trotting again.


----------



## mariomart

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Due to lack of funds and miserable weather Roman has been lying low these past few weeks, sorry :-(

I've been trying to make contact with Roman's owner, polmax3133, for the past 3 weeks with no luck. I want to know who to send Roman to next but it seems he hasn't been active on the forum since 11th June !!! I hope he is okay :-s

Cheers


----------



## kev80e

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



coupeborgward said:


> Next time let me know when you are in Melbourne. We can have meet up for a coffee


Would love to but Melbourne is an awfully long way for a coffee! 10517 miles.


----------



## antilucem

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



mariomart said:


> Due to lack of funds and miserable weather Roman has been lying low these past few weeks, sorry :-(
> 
> I've been trying to make contact with Roman's owner, polmax3133, for the past 3 weeks with no luck. I want to know who to send Roman to next but it seems he hasn't been active on the forum since 11th June !!! I hope he is okay :-s


Has anyone any news of Polmax (Steve).......Roman is stuck in Western Australia? Any close friend out there in Canada?


----------



## joecool

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



antilucem said:


> Has anyone any news of Polmax (Steve).......Roman is stuck in Western Australia? Any close friend out there in Canada?


Hopefully he is just on vacation,and will be back soon!


----------



## joecool

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



mariomart said:


> Due to lack of funds and miserable weather Roman has been lying low these past few weeks, sorry :-(
> 
> I've been trying to make contact with Roman's owner, polmax3133, for the past 3 weeks with no luck. I want to know who to send Roman to next but it seems he hasn't been active on the forum since 11th June !!! I hope he is okay :-s
> 
> Cheers


We need more pics!!!!


----------



## mariomart

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



joecool said:


> We need more pics!!!!


The weather looks better for tomorrow so I'll see what I can do


----------



## mariomart

As promised, Roman and I ventured out to one of the local Rockingham parks and beach this morning :-! It was still a wee bit chilly, windy and overcast but the rain held off which was a blessing.

The area I live in has many connections to the Australian Armed Forces, namely the Army and Navy. There is a submarine and frigate base, HMAS Stirling, located on Garden Island which is a few minutes drive from my abode.

The first park I visited had an Australian Army Leopard AS1 Main Battle Tank located near a set of children's play equipment, which was retired in 2007 after being replaced by M1A1 Abrams Main Battle Tanks. There was also a small mobile cannon located nearby but there was no information as to what make and model it was.

I then drove a few minutes to the coast to where my local Cenotaph was located and I snapped a few pictures there as well.

A few hundred meters further and I came across an Oberon class submarine that appears to have unfortunately surfaced a little too far inland. Good luck digging that beastie out.

Next to the conning tower was a gun turret that had formerly been installed on an Australian destroyer escort.

And to finish up my quick local jaunt there is a picture of the local grain loading facility doing it's thing to a floaty thing.

Cheers 









































































































































I hope you all enjoyed Roman's latest foray.


----------



## coupeborgward

did someone pinch those legs from the soldier


----------



## joecool

Excellent pics,Roman is a rather photogenic little fellow :-!


----------



## kev80e

Great pictures , you live in a fascinating place. Nice to see Roman out and about again.


----------



## coupeborgward

Any word from polmax3133


----------



## mariomart

coupeborgward said:


> Any word from polmax3133


I've tried numerous avenues to contact him with zero success.

Antilucem has managed to track down some possible relatives but has not heard back from them as yet.

I'm beginning to have grave fears for his health.


----------



## coupeborgward

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## joecool

Roman where are you....???


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Roman where are you....???


Roman is safe and well, waiting to hear from Polmax3133 as to where he is heading next. Only problem is that Polmax3133 seems to have disappeared and has not returned any of the many PM's and emails sent.


----------



## sfarrell

Hey Folks, I'm coming to you via an old account I must have set up at some point way back, as my polmax3133 account has been inaccessible for quite some time. I apologize to all who may have tried to reach out to me via PM but I simply have not accessed the account and have moved on to other interests. 


It has come to my attention that member Barry/Anitlucem has made inquiries regarding future plans for Roman. For the time being I would like to hand over the stewardship of Roman to (still active member on this thread) joecool if he is so inclined. Next in line for hosting were the members in the eastern US. If it turns out that those members are currently either not active or not interested in receiving the watch, then please mail the watch back to joecool.


I look forward to reengaging with the community at some point in the future and will check back during the holidays. Until then, best wishes and take care!


----------



## mariomart

sfarrell said:


> Hey Folks, I'm coming to you via an old account I must have set up at some point way back, as my polmax3133 account has been inaccessible for quite some time. I apologize to all who may have tried to reach out to me via PM but I simply have not accessed the account and have moved on to other interests.
> 
> It has come to my attention that member Barry/Anitlucem has made inquiries regarding future plans for Roman. For the time being I would like to hand over the stewardship of Roman to (still active member on this thread) joecool if he is so inclined. Next in line for hosting were the members in the eastern US. If it turns out that those members are currently either not active or not interested in receiving the watch, then please mail the watch back to joecool.
> 
> I look forward to reengaging with the community at some point in the future and will check back during the holidays. Until then, best wishes and take care!


Great to hear from you Steve


----------



## coupeborgward

glad to hear all is well


----------



## Geoff Adams

Excellent to hear from you Steve, hope you rejoin us on a regular basis soon.


----------



## joecool

sfarrell said:


> Hey Folks, I'm coming to you via an old account I must have set up at some point way back, as my polmax3133 account has been inaccessible for quite some time. I apologize to all who may have tried to reach out to me via PM but I simply have not accessed the account and have moved on to other interests.
> 
> It has come to my attention that member Barry/Anitlucem has made inquiries regarding future plans for Roman. For the time being I would like to hand over the stewardship of Roman to (still active member on this thread) joecool if he is so inclined. Next in line for hosting were the members in the eastern US. If it turns out that those members are currently either not active or not interested in receiving the watch, then please mail the watch back to joecool.
> 
> I look forward to reengaging with the community at some point in the future and will check back during the holidays. Until then, best wishes and take care!


Nice to hear from you again Steve,I hope all is well with you and your family. I would be more than happy to take over the stewardship of Roman in your stead until your return to the forum.
One suggestion I would make is that I think it may be a good idea to let some more of our Australian comrades host him before he makes his way back to the US. What do the rest of you guy's think?


----------



## tylehman

i just like to see him on the move, with new pictures. anywhere in the world is nice.


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Nice to hear from you again Steve,I hope all is well with you and your family. I would be more than happy to take over the stewardship of Roman in your stead until your return to the forum.
> One suggestion I would make is that I think it may be a good idea to let some more of our Australian comrades host him before he makes his way back to the US. What do the rest of you guy's think?


I'm good with this, just send me an address joecool and Roman will be on his way.

Cheers, Mario


----------



## antilucem

mariomart said:


> I'm good with this, just send me an address joecool and Roman will be on his way.
> 
> Cheers, Mario


Mario

Wasn't it coupeborgward who was in touch with you from Melbourne recently? He was 'chafing at the bit' to entertain Roman and he sounds a good bet. I would like to suggest him next if its OK with joecool because I fancy some pictures of Melbourne.

What do you think joecool?.....its summer down under.

Barry


----------



## antilucem

mariomart said:


> I found the current grey NATO strap to be quite scratchy and irritating, so for the moment I've temporarily put Roman on a cheap brown leather NATO which is considerably softer. But don't worry, I'll put him back on the grey strap when the time comes to go.
> 
> View attachment 8721130


He looks good on this strap so it would be nice if you left Roman with it when he moves on.


----------



## joecool

antilucem said:


> Mario
> 
> Wasn't it coupeborgward who was in touch with you from Melbourne recently? He was 'chafing at the bit' to entertain Roman and he sounds a good bet. I would like to suggest him next if its OK with joecool because I fancy some pictures of Melbourne.
> 
> What do you think joecool?.....its summer down under.
> 
> Barry


I'm good with this,if comrade coupeborgward is happy to host Roman,all he has to do is Pm me and comrade mariomart his address and we will take it from there.
A small aside,Is Roman still in possession of his passport and documentation,or has this been lost in transit?


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> I'm good with this,if comrade coupeborgward is happy to host Roman,all he has to do is Pm me and comrade mariomart his address and we will take it from there.
> A small aside,Is Roman still in possession of his passport and documentation,or has this been lost in transit?


All good, he has all his bits and bobs. Looking forward to seeing him continue his adventures in Oz. Cheers


----------



## coupeborgward

joecool said:


> I'm good with this,if comrade coupeborgward is happy to host Roman,all he has to do is Pm me and comrade mariomart his address and we will take it from there.
> A small aside,Is Roman still in possession of his passport and documentation,or has this been lost in transit?


Great. Looking forward to the watch. Will pm my address to you both


----------



## watch22

Nice to see this old thread back in action.

Roman's travel map shows no US west coast destinations so I'd like to get in line to host Roman when he heads out of Australia.


----------



## antilucem

joecool said:


> I'm good with this,if comrade coupeborgward is happy to host Roman,all he has to do is Pm me and comrade mariomart his address and we will take it from there.
> A small aside,Is Roman still in possession of his passport and documentation,or has this been lost in transit?


Even the Scottish 'see through' note is there in case customs need to be bribed.


----------



## mariomart

Roman has certainly accumulated some extra baggage on his adventures :-!


----------



## mariomart

I've decided to upgrade Roman's travelling attire 

It will also help lighten the overall package weight to under 500 grams for cheaper transportation costs |>


----------



## antilucem

Very artistic display, Mario. I like the new case for Roman too. He is a lucky traveller really.


----------



## joecool

watch22 said:


> Nice to see this old thread back in action.
> 
> Roman's travel map shows no US west coast destinations so I'd like to get in line to host Roman when he heads out of Australia.


No problem,just PM myself and whoever becomes his last host in OZ when the time comes.
It makes sense to kick of his US leg on the west coast as it's closer to OZ anyways
Bear in mind guy's Steve recomended a stay with each host as around 4 weeks,give or take,although there are no fixed rules,so if you need more or less time hosting,no worries!


----------



## joecool

Just noticed Roman and Vlad are maybe gonna be in the same locale at the same time....!
Wouldn't it be cool if they met up or even cooler,swap hosts


----------



## antilucem

joecool said:


> Just noticed Roman and Vlad are maybe gonna be in the same locale at the same time....!
> Wouldn't it be cool if they met up or even cooler,swap hosts


You're the man joecool, can you pull it off?........hahaha


----------



## coupeborgward

That would be indeed very cool. The stars are almost aligned for this. Let's give it a last little push


----------



## joecool

antilucem said:


> You're the man joecool, can you pull it off?........hahaha


Well time will tell,and after all,it depends on the guys who are hosting each watch,but in my opinion,how good would that be for the Russian forum...and to prove the point that Vostok and Poljot need to belong to the same forum...nuff said!!!!


----------



## mariomart

Roman is currently winging his way to Melbourne.

The torch has been passed to coupeborgward 

Looking forward to seeing some new pics.

Cheers, Mario


----------



## coupeborgward

Roman has arrived sound and safe in Melbourne. The watch went straight on my wrist. Will take the watch for drives this weekend, even to sydney joining me for work


----------



## tylehman

so good to see him on the move again and getting new pictures.


----------



## joecool

Great stuff...!love to see Roman on the go again,I see he is still usung the same travelling router box I furnished him with 
Can't wait to see some more pics also


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Took roman out for lunch in my favourite coffee shop with this magnificent view of Melbourne CBD


----------



## joecool

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Stunning view for somewhere to have lunch!
Roman is a rather photogenic little fellow,don't you think?
One thing I found when trying to get at least a partially focused shot of Roman with a view in the background also in focus using my smartphone.was to keep him at arms lengh
I found out later from a photographer guy I know, if you can manually set the focal length on your smartphone,a setting of around 15 should work ok (but I can't test it on my phone as it doesn't have a manual setting for focal length :/)maybe see if I can find an app that does it!


----------



## coupeborgward

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Good suggestion. Many more pics to come 



joecool said:


> Stunning view for somewhere to have lunch!
> Roman is a rather photogenic little fellow,don't you think?
> One thing I found when trying to get at least a partially focused shot of Roman with a view in the background also in focus using my smartphone.was to keep him at arms lengh
> I found out later from a photographer guy I know, if you can manually set the focal length on your smartphone,a setting of around 15 should work ok (but I can't test it on my phone as it doesn't have a manual setting for focal length :/)maybe see if I can find an app that does it!


----------



## NoTimeToLose

Roman's in town - cool! I hope you're going to show him a good time while he's here.


----------



## coupeborgward

Took Roman to my team's basketball games this morning. We had a good strategy and won by many points. My team was on fire


----------



## joecool

Go...Falcons!..Roman is a great talisman who brings good fortune wherever he goes (think of him like the eagle standard deployed at the forefront of the Roman legions)
Use him wisely comrade coupeborgward


----------



## coupeborgward

ok took Roman for a walk through my lunch break









Melbourne Townhall









Flinders Railway Station opened 1854









Main cathedral in CBD









Yarra River that goes through the CBD. In the background is Melbourne biggest stadium called MCG ( Melbourne Cricket Ground)









Eureka Tower. Tallest building in Australia at the moment









Art Center of Melbourne where the majority of the shows are hosted

















Shrine of Remembrance for WW 1 &2









View from the Shrine

















Soldiers symbolising the sacrifice of the WWs


----------



## mariomart

coupeborgward said:


> ok took Roman for a walk through my lunch break
> 
> View attachment 9919530
> 
> 
> Shrine of Remembrance for WW 1 &2


I remember doing a few honor guards on ANZAC Day at the Melbourne shrine in the late 80's when I was serving in the RAAF. It's a beautiful monument.


----------



## joecool

Stunning pics of Melbourne comrade,love the architecture of the older buildings,Melbourne sure looks to be a cool place to live/work.The war memorial has a particularly great situation in the city,I just wish some of the younger generation had a better grasp of the sacrifice that was willingly given for the freedoms we take for granted today(and so readily want to discard freedom of speech,being one that springs to mind)


----------



## coupeborgward

Roman is off to Sydney for two days. Let's see what is there to discover ?


----------



## coupeborgward

Weather wise we got very lucky. Blue sky. Can't ask for more than that. Also a cruise ship was leaving which was spectacular.

















Harbour Bridge. Btw you can walk on the actual top of it to the flags. All just a question of $$$

















The Opera House. The white roof are just tiles. Very impressive from the distance. Love it every time when I'm up here









skyline









Cruise boat leaving sydney habour









View from my hotel room

enjoy


----------



## joecool

Wowzer....Howzat...Wolabrawonga!!!!!..Cooool pics mate, thanks for sharing|>|>|>


----------



## coupeborgward

Roman needs to travel again. Does anyone in OZ wants to host the watch for a few weeks ?


----------



## joecool

Well guy's it looks like Roman is going back stateside so according to comrade Polmax3133's order of hosts list 

North America

Lokifish - Alabama 
93EXCivic - Virginia 
willjackson - New York
Lothianjavert -Maryland
WilliamT1974 - Tennessee

Comrade Lokifish was next,I PM,d him a few days ago but have had no response so far,so if the rest of you guy's on the list above still want to host Roman let me know and we will determine where comrade Coupeborgward will be sending Roman next:-!


----------



## Barry the Wino

I'm currently hosting Vlad in Canberra

If you want Vlad and Roman to cross paths send him here and I'll take a couple of photos of them both together before they go their separate ways!

cheers
john


----------



## coupeborgward

I like that idea.



Barry the Wino said:


> I'm currently hosting Vlad in Canberra
> 
> If you want Vlad and Roman to cross paths send him here and I'll take a couple of photos of them both together before they go their separate ways!
> 
> cheers
> john


----------



## Barry the Wino

coupeborgward said:


> I like that idea.


PM me mate and we'll make it happen! I think you're in the running for Vlad next anyway and by the sounds of it Roman is supposed to be going over to the US after this.

cheers
john


----------



## joecool

Barry the Wino said:


> PM me mate and we'll make it happen! I think you're in the running for Vlad next anyway and by the sounds of it Roman is supposed to be going over to the US after this.
> 
> cheers
> john


Sounds like a plan John! If you want to host Roman PM myself and Coupeborgward your address
And it will be,if You and Coupeborgward agree of course


----------



## Barry the Wino

joecool said:


> Sounds like a plan John! If you want to host Roman PM myself and Coupeborgward your address
> And it will be,if You and Coupeborgward agree of course


Hi mate, will do

At this stage Roman will be coming to Canberra and after that I'll forward him to one of the North American addresses listed in the above post. Vlad will be heading to Melbourne to visit comrade coupeborgward as the next leg of is journeys.

cheers
barrythewino (john)


----------



## Lokifish

joecool said:


> Well guy's it looks like Roman is going back stateside so according to comrade Polmax3133's order of hosts list
> 
> North America
> 
> Lokifish - Alabama
> 93EXCivic - Virginia
> willjackson - New York
> Lothianjavert -Maryland
> WilliamT1974 - Tennessee
> 
> Comrade Lokifish was next,I PM,d him a few days ago but have had no response so far,so if the rest of you guy's on the list above still want to host Roman let me know and we will determine where comrade Coupeborgward will be sending Roman next:-!


I replied but it's probably too late (crazy holiday time here), maybe next time. BTW, my location is incorrect. I'm not in Alabama but in the naval capitol of the world, Newport News. If/when he does visit, I might even be able to get my wife to get a pic of him on a first in class carrier that's still in the ship yards. If not, there's still all the naval heritage sites and air parks.


----------



## joecool

Lokifish said:


> I replied but it's probably too late (crazy holiday time here), maybe next time. BTW, my location is incorrect. I'm not in Alabama but in the naval capitol of the world, Newport News. If/when he does visit, I might even be able to get my wife to get a pic of him on a first in class carrier that's still in the ship yards. If not, there's still all the naval heritage sites and air parks.


No worries mate,after Barrythewino(John) has hosted Roman,he will send him on to you,Just PM your address to myself and comrade Barrythewino and it will be so!


----------



## Barry the Wino

joecool said:


> No worries mate,after Barrythewino(John) has hosted Roman,he will send him on to you,Just PM your address to myself and comrade Barrythewino and it will be so!


An update...

Coupeborgward has forwarded 'Roman' to me in Canberra hopefully he will be here shortly. My plan is to put these two together for New Years Eve and then send them on their way.

Roman is going to Lokifish, and Vlad is TBA

Regards
Barry the Wino (john)


----------



## Barry the Wino

Roman has arrived in Canberra

He arrived very well packaged and has his own travel case (protective) and a whole slew of ephemera that accompanies him. I'll inventory tonight so there's a list of what he travels with.

I'll put some pictures up of Vlad & Roman together this weekend. The boys will spend Xmas & New Year together and then hit their separate trails as soon as the Post Office opens after the holidays.

cheers
john


----------



## coupeborgward

Barry the Wino said:


> Roman has arrived in Canberra
> 
> He arrived very well packaged and has his own travel case (protective) and a whole slew of ephemera that accompanies him. I'll inventory tonight so there's a list of what he travels with.
> 
> I'll put some pictures up of Vlad & Roman together this weekend. The boys will spend Xmas & New Year together and then hit their separate trails as soon as the Post Office opens after the holidays.
> 
> cheers
> john


Glad he arrived sound and safe. He was very excited about Canberra


----------



## mariomart

Barry the Wino said:


> Roman has arrived in Canberra
> 
> He arrived very well packaged and has his own travel case (protective) and a whole slew of ephemera that accompanies him. I'll inventory tonight so there's a list of what he travels with.
> 
> I'll put some pictures up of Vlad & Roman together this weekend. The boys will spend Xmas & New Year together and then hit their separate trails as soon as the Post Office opens after the holidays.
> 
> cheers
> john


He certainly doesn't travel light  I gifted the travel case to him, I figured he deserved a cosy seat on his travels |>


----------



## Barry the Wino

Hi guys an update...

Xmas has been and gone and now we wait for NYE!

Here is a picture of Roman and Vlad together









Not exactly sure how I will present them both together but I will try something AFTER the NYE celebrations! I don't want to risk having them out and about tonight!

As soon as possible after this both will be winging their way to Virginia? and hopefully St Petersburg.

Regards
john


----------



## mariomart

Barry the Wino said:


> Hi guys an update...
> 
> Xmas has been and gone and now we wait for NYE!
> 
> Here is a picture of Roman and Vlad together
> 
> View attachment 10357810
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how I will present them both together but I will try something AFTER the NYE celebrations! I don't want to risk having them out and about tonight!
> 
> As soon as possible after this both will be winging their way to Virginia? and hopefully St Petersburg.
> 
> Regards
> john


Barry it appears the photo attachment isn't working.


----------



## Barry the Wino

mariomart said:


> Barry it appears the photo attachment isn't working.


Fixed in both threads mate!


----------



## Barry the Wino

Ok final update, after this Roman is off to Lokifish in Newport News

This is a shot of Roman with my new AM-Diver... location my backyard, I have worked out that I am no photographer! Also I can't seem to capture both watch and background in focus successfully. So all other images are without the watch in them!









The rocks at the harbour entrance to Bermagui, NSW one of our favourite spots








The next few shots are all from within Sydney Harbour but probably offer views you won't have seen before they have been taken from various locations on HMAS Penguin.

View down to the Harbour...








Home of the Navy Divers...








Zipping past the HMAS Sydney memorial in the harbour








50.cal deck mounted, for when you just have to dissuade someone from boarding you!








NAVY have some cool boomsticks...








Separate trip (and totally unrelated) but we have some cool boomsticks too








Sydney Harbour again...








OK I hope you have enjoyed these pictures and I will be packaging Roman for travel tomorrow.

Regards
John (Barry The Wino)


----------



## joecool

Great pics John,also pretty awesome boomsticks,thanks for hosting Roman,I know I have enjoyed seeing some of the lesser known areas that you and others have shown of OZ during Romans "walkabout"
Cheers and a happy new year to you
Joecool


----------



## coupeborgward

Great shots. Keep them coming


----------



## Lokifish

I'll have some relatives for Roman to drink with, just hope the noobs don't crash the party. Then He'll be off for a tour of the sites with my watch loving 3YO daughter.

Til then.....somebody is camping out next to the mailbox.


----------



## Barry the Wino

Ok final update for Roman from 'down under'

Roman has been sent AirMail (with tracking) to Lokifish, I have PM'd him with the details should take 5-6 days according to the Post Office.

Romans 'passport' was stamped at the local PO and below is a picture of all his travelling items (inc a postcard from Canberra).

I have enjoyed some wrist time with Roman and look forward to following his further adventures.

Regards
john (Barry The Wino)


----------



## Lokifish

Well, Roman is through customs and should be here in a couple days.


----------



## Barry the Wino

I hope you built a fire at your campout spot beside the letterbox!


----------



## joecool

Barry the Wino said:


> I hope you built a fire at your campout spot beside the letterbox!
> 
> View attachment 10512042


Yep...sure lookes like Roman is burnin up the globe alright!!


----------



## Lokifish

After a long journey Roman has arrived safely in Hampton Roads. It's been a long rough day for me so I'll show him the sights (and vodka) tomorrow. What's makes this great is it's BDay week for me. So while he's just visiting, I still consider it a gift.


----------



## Lokifish

*There's nothing like having the real thing on your wrist.*
(Now be gentle about me for wearing a smartwatch. Mine is my phone, calendar, keys, cookbook, and navigator. I save the real guys for special occasions.)


----------



## mroatman

Lokifish said:


> Now be gentle about me for wearing a smartwatch.


Whoa. Could have fooled me. What kind is that?


----------



## Lokifish

Fooled you? I doubt that. It's a Finow X5+, and was a gift from them for the work I do for smartwatch manufacturers and their users for basically free. It not perfect, but it gets the job done and frees up my hands and a lot of space in my pockets. Still not as nice as Roman though.

So all, it looks like I won't be able to get Roman on the U.S.S. Gerald R. Ford due to security reasons, but other goodies are planned.


----------



## coupeborgward

Lokifish said:


> *There's nothing like having the real thing on your wrist.*
> (Now be gentle about me for wearing a smartwatch. Mine is my phone, calendar, keys, cookbook, and navigator. I save the real guys for special occasions.)
> View attachment 10575274


awesome. finally a smart watch I like


----------



## Lokifish

After a long day dealing with internet children over copyrights and trademarks, it's time to relax and enjoy a birthday drink with my guest.


----------



## coupeborgward

yes that is certainly a nice bottle of scotch.



Lokifish said:


> After a long day dealing with internet children over copyrights and trademarks, it's time to relax and enjoy a birthday drink with my guest.
> View attachment 10578794


----------



## Lokifish

It was all his idea (points at Roman)


----------



## joecool

Lokifish said:


> It was all his idea (points at Roman)


Yessiree,Roman sure knows the best medicine to treat the condition of finding yourself another year older!  Happy birthday......have an excellent day my friend


----------



## mroatman

coupeborgward said:


> Finally a smart watch I like


Agreed. I've never seen one so....watch-like? It's very, very slick.

Nice overview: 



Full review: 



Flash sale: FINOW X5 3G Smartwatch Phone-140.85 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

I'll pass, but that's cool stuff. Thanks for sharing, Lokifish.


----------



## Lokifish

Roman having breakfast with my daughter. Her watch is a ticker, but sports a "learner dial" I made specifically for her.


----------



## Lokifish

Still can't decide between the Battleship Wisconsin, USS Monitor and torpedoes, or the U.S. Naval History Museum. Guess that's what I get for living in 400 year old maritime city.


----------



## Lokifish

Norfolk, on a rainy day. From left to right there are the shipyards (the far right large ship is the yet to be christened U.S.S Gerald R Ford), the water front hotels and marina. Now on to the park and museum.


----------



## Lokifish

Welcome to The City of Norfolk. We like big ships,









and big anchors,









Yeah, definitely a naval town.


----------



## Lokifish

Not sure this is going to help me get home.


----------



## Lokifish

Filtering images as I'm sure you guys don't want me post all 70+ pics. In the meantime . . . *Horseshoe Crabs!*


----------



## Lokifish

Hey look, Trabant parking.


----------



## Lokifish

No wonder the Germans lost, their clocks ran slow.


----------



## Lokifish

Yes, naming our guns is a tradition.
(Inside turret #1 on the U.S.S. Wisconsin)


----------



## Lokifish

Roman- "Can we order lunch on this this thing?"
Me- "Worth a shot"


----------



## Lokifish

Roman- "I can see my house from here!"
Me- "No you ca . . . well I'll be damned."


----------



## Lokifish

Me- "No Roman, you cannot send the Trabants back to Germany"
Roman- "But come on"
(fire controls in turret #1)


----------



## Lokifish

OK, reduced all the pics to bandwidth friendly size and reupped. Enjoy.


----------



## Lokifish

So with many interesting ...









historic . . . .









and amazing things to see . . .









Roman left his mark . . .









and said goodbye to the U.S.S. "The Whiskey" Wisconsin.









(LINK to all the photos today. There's old ship's bells, interior shots and more.)


----------



## joecool

Excellent adventure for Roman and great pics of your day
Roman certainly likes his militaria...


----------



## mroatman

Lokifish said:


> Her watch is a ticker, but sports a "learner dial" I made specifically for her.


Well done, and great idea!


----------



## coupeborgward

Fantastic pictures. I used to drive a VW beetle when I was a student. Best care ever. Cheap and you can fix it yourself. No dammmm computers


----------



## Lokifish

Enjoying the daily grind and "juice" with Roman and friend.


----------



## Lokifish

Sorry all, things have been a disaster work wise the past couple weeks. So while I have some time to breath I will be sending Roman on to his next host.

Again, many apologies for life getting in the way of his visit.


----------



## joecool

According to the list here is the order originally posted earlier in this thread page 15 I think

*North America*

Lokifish - Alabama
93EXCivic - Virginia 
willjackson - New York
Lothianjavert -Maryland
WilliamT1974 - Tennessee

So any of the rest of the guys on the list still wanting to host Roman,step on up and express an interest....


----------



## scouser

Kia ora guys, has Roman been to New Zealand yet?, I haven't gone through all 52 pages!!!!!

its summer here at the bottom of the world.....!


----------



## Barry the Wino

Where we at with this?

I'm thinking it time to be moving on!



joecool said:


> According to the list here is the order originally posted earlier in this thread page 15 I think
> 
> *North America*
> 
> Lokifish - Alabama
> 93EXCivic - Virginia
> willjackson - New York
> Lothianjavert -Maryland
> WilliamT1974 - Tennessee
> 
> So any of the rest of the guys on the list still wanting to host Roman,step on up and express an interest....


----------



## joecool

Barry the Wino said:


> Where we at with this?
> 
> I'm thinking it time to be moving on!


I totally agree Barry,but it needs one of the other North American guys on the list to show an interest in hosting Roman,so c'mon guys step on up!


----------



## joecool

Oops,double post


----------



## Lokifish

I'm very surprised nobody has come forward. Wonder if it would be a good idea if implementing a time limit when it comes to the list to avoid this in the future. It would certainly reduce the chances of this happening in the future.

EDIT
It's really strange nobody in the U.S. has come forward. As much as I'd like to send him along to another U.S. address, at this point I'd be willing to send Roman along to anybody just to get him moving again.


----------



## tylehman

i was already an early host of Roman here is Texas, i need to get on a list for Vlad.


----------



## scouser

Lokifish said:


> I'm very surprised nobody has come forward. Wonder if it would be a good idea if implementing a time limit when it comes to the list to avoid this in the future. It would certainly reduce the chances of this happening in the future.
> 
> EDIT
> It's really strange nobody in the U.S. has come forward. As much as I'd like to send him along to another U.S. address, at this point I'd be willing to send Roman along to anybody just to get him moving again.


Comrade Lokifish.....Roman can come stay with me in New Zealand if Trump lets him out of the good old US of A?


----------



## joecool

Right guy's here's the deal,The rest of the guys inline for hosting Roman have 3 and a bit days to show an interest in hosting Roman next,Anyone not on the list for hosting already,can express an interest in becoming a future host,or next in line if the original guys dont pipe up by Thursday!
Comrade Scouser in New Zealand will become first in line for hosting,if no one else in North America shows an interest
My reasoning for this is to keep Roman on the one continent for a little longer than just one stop
I hope you understand comrade Scouser

Here ar the guys who are on the list as next to host,but if anyone now doesn't want to host,no worries just let me know and we will move along

93EXCivic - Virginia 
willjackson - New York
Lothianjavert -Maryland
WilliamT1974 - Tennessee


----------



## scouser

Comrade Joecool, all good with me.....


----------



## Lokifish

Between life getting in the way of his visit with me, and the lack of interest from fellow Americans, I guess the US is just not the best place for Roman right now. So PMs sent, and Roman is now waiting to book his flight to his next destination.


----------



## OrangeOrange

Roman can come visit Hawai'i.


----------



## scouser

Hes 'winging his way to me now'....I will have to put my "A into G' and cook up some adventures!!!!!!! and hide my Vodka......!


----------



## OrangeOrange

Any chance Roman could be sent here by May 15? I'm graduating and would like to wear it for graduation. Thanks.


----------



## Kev0417

Sorry I miss this thread for a while, I live in Missouri and went down to Miami and the Keys. Wish I would had Roman with me for the trip. Sorry I dropped the ball. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Would it be possible to update the current location and direction he's heading? 

There seems to be a disconnect between those who are asking to receive the watch next and those who are sending.


----------



## scouser

scouser said:


> Hes 'winging his way to me now'....I will have to put my "A into G' and cook up some adventures!!!!!!! and hide my Vodka......!


From yesterday.......He's on his way to New Zealand to stay with me!!!!!!


----------



## Ticonderoga

scouser said:


> From yesterday.......He's on his way to New Zealand to stay with me!!!!!!


Does he have a destination after you? I'd like to get on the list, I'm in Spain.

It seemed, a while back, that there was a list. What do you all think of keeping a running list of where he's going next, and as people ask to join in, they get added to the list. If anyone falls out of contact (posts here or PMs), they fall off the list.

I would also propose that those in the same "region" as the holder of the watch be allowed to cut into the line until the watch has moved around the area for at least 5 visits. So, if when he gets to NZ, and next destination is say, Spain, if 2 or 3 people from NZ pop up, it would go to them, until it hits 5 visits and then moves to the next area.

But aside from these suggestions, it seems the biggest hangup(s) with this project is when someone forgets to send him along and he gets stranded for months on end at one location. I would think that a requestor's inability to keep current in this forum would be a big indicator of whether or not they have time to act


----------



## Lokifish

Ticonderoga said:


> Does he have a destination after you? I'd like to get on the list, I'm in Spain.
> 
> It seemed, a while back, that there was a list. What do you all think of keeping a running list of where he's going next, and as people ask to join in, they get added to the list. If anyone falls out of contact (posts here or PMs), they fall off the list.
> 
> I would also propose that those in the same "region" as the holder of the watch be allowed to cut into the line until the watch has moved around the area for at least 5 visits. So, if when he gets to NZ, and next destination is say, Spain, if 2 or 3 people from NZ pop up, it would go to them, until it hits 5 visits and then moves to the next area.
> 
> But aside from these suggestions, it seems the biggest hangup(s) with this project is when someone forgets to send him along and he gets stranded for months on end at one location. I would think that a requestor's inability to keep current in this forum would be a big indicator of whether or not they have time to act


Not sure about other countries, but shipping overseas is very expensive for those in the U.S.. So in this case we tried for over a month to get somebody/anybody on the U.S. list to host to help balance it out. However, by the time folks stepped up I had already shipped to New Zealand. While this is not a common occurrence, it is frustrating and sometimes unavoidable. I do agree though that a new/updated list might be in order considering how long Roman has been traveling.

EDIT
I can confirm that as of April 18th, Roman departed Auckland "Customs" and should be in route to scouser. So he is in NZ as we speak.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Lokifish said:


> Not sure about other countries, but shipping overseas is very expensive for those in the U.S.. So in this case we tried for over a month to get somebody/anybody on the U.S. list to host to help balance it out. However, by the time folks stepped up I had already shipped to New Zealand. While this is not a common occurrence, it is frustrating and sometimes unavoidable. I do agree though that a new/updated list might be in order considering how long Roman has been traveling.
> 
> EDIT
> I can confirm that as of April 18th, Roman departed Auckland "Customs" and should be in route to scouser. So he is in NZ as we speak.


Most shippers don't advertise their lowest cost option because they want to make $. For US shippers, it is probably the USPS ePacket - about $10 to EU and about $17 to Australia so long as it is under 4 pounds.

All that said, I'd like to ask again, to get on the list.

Scouser, as you're the new "it," would appreciate your input on this.

Maybe 4 or 5 stops in NZ & the same in AU and then over to EU?


----------



## scouser

I don't know of any other Russian watch enthusiast's in NZ apart from me....the next logical destination would be my Australian comrades

any "Aussies' want the lad next ?


----------



## Red Clubbie

scouser said:


> I don't know of any other Russian watch enthusiast's in NZ apart from me....the next logical destination would be my Australian comrades
> 
> any "Aussies' want the lad next ?


I'd be willing to take him on....I can show him the sights o Sydney.

Cheers,
Geoff.


----------



## scouser

Hi guys, Roman has finally arrived in New Zealand and is recovering from his jet lag.......


----------



## Lokifish

(very long sigh of relief)


----------



## scouser

Yes relax Lokifish, the responsibility is all mine now......


----------



## scouser

Well, I made the mistake of putting Romans passport in withmy others (Brit, Kiwi, Scouse), while the boy was getting over his jet lag,they broke out and raided my 'spirit cache'&#8230;.

I woke up to creased pages, smudged stamps and an empty Vodka& whiskey bottle (my 12 year old single malt!!!!)&#8230;.and looking at my Visacard transactions, I think they hired a 'Stripper'&#8230;.BARSTEWARTS&#8230;.


----------



## scouser

Well Roman was itching to get out, so I dragged him off to work....don't think he wants a career in Quality Control....never mind mate its TGIF tomorrow, and were off to the Waikato river!!!!!!


----------



## tylehman

scouser said:


>


i see the passport is opened to when he was with me here in Texas smoking cigars and drinking vodka ;-)


----------



## scouser

tylehman said:


> i see the passport is opened to when he was with me here in Texas smoking cigars and drinking vodka ;-)
> View attachment 11711482


Arrrrrrr Tylehman that helps explains it.......he remembers the great times........


----------



## scouser

Apologies, double post


----------



## scouser

Looks like a lot of posts have been deleted by Moderators, I apologise if I have posted inappropriately.....

Well guys Roman went to the 'Mighty Waikato' river on opening day of Duck hunting season, as my Deer hunting thread was pulled, there are no photos of firearms or birds, but he had a great time&#8230;QUACK, QUAAAAARK&#8230;..

(No alcohol is consumed during shooting, only after shotguns are emptied of shells and locked away)


----------



## Lokifish

I don't think it was moderators. I think the Matrix had a glitch as the last few pages were missing on a few threads.


----------



## Red Clubbie

Eric,

PM sent.

Cheers,
Geoff.


----------



## scouser

Hi comrades, Roman is on his way to Australia, I had to cut his visit short due to me returning to the UK for a family bereavement 

He was at my 60th birthday and had a ball, I will post up photos when I get back......


----------



## Red Clubbie

Roman has arrived safely in Sydney, Australia.

He's having rest at the moment.


Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## Ticonderoga

Red Clubbie said:


> Eric,
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> Cheers,
> Geoff.


I daily get updates that there is new content in this thread but the last post I see is this one. ???


----------



## joecool

Same here mate,I think it may just be a glitch in the system,but be sure you will be next in line to host roman when he leaves the antipedes


----------



## Ticonderoga

joecool said:


> Same here mate,I think it may just be a glitch in the system,but be sure you will be next in line to host roman when he leaves the antipedes


And poof! You make a post and the thread updates. I remember a week or two ago, all of the likes disappeared - I think I was on this thread and got stuck in the Matrix.

All is fixed, for now...

sounds good, would love to host Roman.

have you hosted Vlad yet? From what I understand he's on his way to me next :-!


----------



## joecool

I haven't hosted Vlad as yet,but maybe I will sometime later,as I said you will be next to host Roman when the guys in OZ and NZ are done with him.
Remember,when you do host Roman,be careful with your booze,smokes and women...he can be a bit of a loose cannon,as other host's can testify!


----------



## Ticonderoga

I decided to send out an "extra" Komandirskie that I have acquired through happenstance - I hope that it will run in parallel with this and the Vlad thread (I'm also posting this message in that thread). I put it in the Public Forum - I hope it will pique some interest for this thread and also for f10.

Commander Yuri, world travelling Russian watch - who wants to host him?


----------



## scouser

Roman had a ball at my 60th birthday bash......he was in good company and some of my friends wore a 3133 for the evening!!!!!


----------



## scouser

Roman had a 'day out' in Auckland, visited "One tree hill & the Viaduct" in the city centre, pity I had to return to England suddenly, I was planning a visit to the 'Warbirds society' a Spitfire cockpit was on the agenda.....!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Ah, NZ... bucket list...

lucky watch


----------



## Red Clubbie

Guys,

I took Roman to my local Porsche Dealer, Porsche Centre Parramatta in Sydney, to pick up some supplies for an oil change on my GT3.

I think he enjoyed himself.


Cheers,
Geoff.


----------



## Red Clubbie

The Sydney Vivid Festival is on at the moment.

Sydney is lit up with beautiful lights.

Roman accompanied us on a Ferry as we went under the iconic Sydney Harbour Bridge....


Cheers,
Geoff.


----------



## Red Clubbie

Roman is safely on his way to his new Host in Melbourne, Australia to continue his adventures.

I understand he is also going on a holiday to the Red Centre of Australia, Alice Springs.

Cheers,
Geoff.


----------



## Shai1

*Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Roman arrived in Melbourne earlier in the week. Here he is on my balcony after being collected from the post office, and just now at the train station for his first trip into the city with me. If I have time after dinner I'll take some more pics of his adventures this evening. He'll be traveling with me to Alice Springs on Sunday, right in the centre of Australia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shai1

*Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

An unseasonably warm but very windy late winter's day in Melbourne today. At the dog park enjoying the sunshine. Thought it was apt to snap Roman with a view of our local Russian Orthodox church domes in the background.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Amazing ! Just been reading the travel stories of Roman to reach the present where he is in my home town in Melbourne 
good work all ! 
Looks like hes having fun Shai1 :-! where's he off to tonight ?

seeing that he recently rode in a hot Porsche... is there a compiled list of the cars and other vehicles Roman has travelled in ? That might be quite interesting...

You could take him here if you make it to the city (in Market St, just down from Collins..)
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12338237&d=1499649276


----------



## antilucem

Stilll looking handsome. The world trip seems to be doing him good.


----------



## Shai1

Pimmsley said:


> Amazing ! Just been reading the travel stories of Roman to reach the present where he is in my home town in Melbourne
> good work all !
> Looks like hes having fun Shai1 :-! where's he off to tonight ?
> 
> seeing that he recently rode in a hot Porsche... is there a compiled list of the cars and other vehicles Roman has travelled in ? That might be quite interesting...
> 
> You could take him here if you make it to the city (in Market St, just down from Collins..)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12338237&d=1499649276


I'll be sure to take him there Pimmsley. He's staying in tonight. We have a flight to Alice Springs in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Shai1 said:


> I'll be sure to take him there Pimmsley. He's staying in tonight. We have a flight to Alice Springs in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How exciting Have a great flight !b-)


----------



## Shai1

*Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

Roman & I arrived in Alice Springs, NT, right in the heart of the Australian outback today. I have to come here once a year for university.

A short 1,888km flight. It's like a completely different country. I've gone from damp wintery grey Melbourne to a burnt ochre landscape and bright bleaching sunshine.

This is only the second time I've been and the first time I've had my own transport. I took advantage of having a car and did a bit of sight seeing. 









Just outside the airport is a aircraft navigation facility. Looks quite odd these aerials poking out of the scrub. 









This is the war memorial on top of Anzac Hill. Almost every town and suburb in Australia has war memorial like this, but not all have such a dramatic backdrop.









The Pine Gap joint military facility 15-20km out of the town. A joint US(CIA & NSA)/Australian communications/surveillance facilityhttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Gap. What exactly goes on there is not publicised, but it's an open secret that's where a lot of drone activity is controlled from, and undoubtedly all our emails, texts, Facebook (and WUS) posts are intercepted and examined here. Obviously I'd have a hard time explaining what I was doing with a Russian here so I didn't go any further and turned around.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Very cool Shai1 ! Great shots


----------



## macedone

Hey guys, I've learned of this thread just today and read it from the beginning to the end in one breath. I have two questions:

1. Does anyone knows what's going on with polmax3133, the guy who started this journey?
2. Where's Roman now?


----------



## joecool

macedone said:


> Hey guys, I've learned of this thread just today and read it from the beginning to the end in one breath. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone knows what's going on with polmax3133, the guy who started this journey?
> 2. Where's Roman now?


Not too sure what's happened to Polmax3133, I have an idea but I ain't gonna speculate on something I do not know for certain.
Roman on the otherhand apparently is in or has been in India with Shai1,well that's what he told me when I PM'd him a few weeks ago.
So I guess we will just have to wait until Comrade Shai1 gets back in contact


----------



## Ticonderoga

Thread revival - any word on Roman?


----------



## joecool

I PM'd Shai1 a few weeks ago for an update and here is his response last week.

Hi Jo,
Sorry for the late response. I've been in the Northern Territory for the last 6 weeks. I was waiting for the opportunity to take this shot before sending him to his next host. I'll update the thread later today








So I guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Drangar123

Looks like Shai1 doesn't understand the concept very much. 

Great job everybody else, though! 

This was a very fun thread, I think it can easily be closed out.


----------



## audiomagnate

Wait a minute. The same guy has had the watch FOR A YEAR AND A HALF?


----------



## joecool

audiomagnate said:


> Wait a minute. The same guy has had the watch FOR A YEAR AND A HALF?


I've sent a few PM's to Shai1 in the last few months,but to no avail.....seems a shame to lose Roman....but alas I fear this is the case


----------



## Tjcdas

The watchnis still traveling the OP is AWOL.!:-s


----------



## audiomagnate

It seems Roman has stopped roamin'.


----------



## MattBrace

Pretty poor really! I know sometimes life can get in the way, but keeping your word when it comes to a matter like this is not difficult. I have sent Shai1 a PM and i suggest all others do the same. I'm not giving up on Roman yet!


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> Pretty poor really! I know sometimes life can get in the way, but keeping your word when it comes to a matter like this is not difficult. I have sent Shai1 a PM and i suggest all others do the same. I'm not giving up on Roman yet!


Totally agree,but maybe something unforseen has happened to Shai1.
Remember Vlad dropped out of circulation for quite some time a while back,so I've not given up all hope just yet!


----------



## 24h

What happened to Roman?


----------



## MattBrace

24h said:


> What happened to Roman?


He's still with the last known host, probably he decided to keep the watch.
A sad state of affairs really.

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

His last activity was on May 12th, 2018. I have send him PM just seconds ago. But he is quiet for so long, so.... not much hope, I afraid.


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> He's still with the last known host, probably he decided to keep the watch.
> A sad state of affairs really.
> 
> Cheers...


Matt You just reminded me of a promise I made,I think I need to send you an understudy for a service,before taking up the mantle of Roman


----------



## MattBrace

joecool said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's still with the last known host, probably he decided to keep the watch.
> A sad state of affairs really.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> Matt You just reminded me of a promise I made,I think I need to send you an understudy for a service,before taking up the mantle of Roman
Click to expand...

More than happy to assist if it gets Roman reincarnated.

Perhaps some vetting process for hosts would be a good idea.

Cheers...


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> More than happy to assist if it gets Roman reincarnated.
> 
> Perhaps some vetting process for hosts would be a good idea.
> 
> Cheers...


Yep,some form of vetting would be good but I dunno how it could be made to work,
Anyways,I have a couple of poljot chronos that could maybe fill Roman's shoes.
I was thinking most probably a black dial civil poljot branded sturmanskie that works as it should or maybe a black dial SS18 titanium that has a winding stem issue that I never got round to fixing,but I'm thinkin the SS18 may be too tempting 
The two candidates:-


----------



## MattBrace

joecool said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than happy to assist if it gets Roman reincarnated.
> 
> Perhaps some vetting process for hosts would be a good idea.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,some form of vetting would be good but I dunno how it could be made to work,
> Anyways,I have a couple of poljot chronos that could maybe fill Roman's shoes.
> I was thinking most probably a black dial civil poljot branded sturmanskie that works as it should or maybe a black dial SS18 titanium that has a winding stem issue that I never got round to fixing,but I'm thinkin the SS18 may be too tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two candidates:-
> View attachment 14324395
Click to expand...

Let's talk on the PM

Cheers...


----------



## mariomart

Perhaps have a 500 post minimum before becoming eligible.


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Perhaps have a 500 post minimum before becoming eligible.


Or a post minimum and a regular /f10 participant.


----------



## Geoff Adams

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



joecool said:


> Yep,some form of vetting would be good but I dunno how it could be made to work,
> Anyways,I have a couple of poljot chronos that could maybe fill Roman's shoes.
> I was thinking most probably a black dial civil poljot branded sturmanskie that works as it should or maybe a black dial SS18 titanium that has a winding stem issue that I never got round to fixing,but I'm thinkin the SS18 may be too tempting
> The two candidates:-
> View attachment 14324395


I wouldn't lend that black dial Poljot civvy 3133 to me if I were you - I have a small hole in my collection for one of those so would probably steal it 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

One word on Roman; if the watch was intentionally taken from his world tour, knowing that you nicked it, how would you feel wearing it? I would assume that works universally ... :-s
Is that knowledge / feeling worth it ...... I mean, for the rest of your life :think:
These things catch up with you ..... sooner or later.


----------



## Geoff Adams

EndeavourDK said:


> One word on Roman; if the watch was intentionally taken from his world tour, knowing that you nicked it, how would you feel wearing it? I would assume that works universally ... :-s
> Is that knowledge / feeling worth it ...... I mean, for the rest of your life :think:
> These things catch up with you ..... sooner or later.


There are people out there who genuinely couldn't care less if you live or die, let alone feel bad about whether a watch they are wearing is stolen from you or not. Indeed some will take pleasure in the thought that the item cost them nothing, and they will take great satisfaction from that while wearing it. Vetting would be a good idea...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

Geoff Adams said:


> There are people out there who genuinely couldn't care less if you live or die, let alone feel bad about whether a watch they are wearing is stolen from you or not. Indeed some will take pleasure in the thought that the item cost them nothing, and they will take great satisfaction from that while wearing it. Vetting would be a good idea...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Perhaps you are right :think: ....... I just can't get in such a mindset ...... too far out, too alien for me.


----------



## MattBrace

EndeavourDK said:


> Geoff Adams said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people out there who genuinely couldn't care less if you live or die, let alone feel bad about whether a watch they are wearing is stolen from you or not. Indeed some will take pleasure in the thought that the item cost them nothing, and they will take great satisfaction from that while wearing it. Vetting would be a good idea...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... I just can't get in such a mindset ...... too far out, too alien for me.
Click to expand...

That's because your a decent chap and with over 500 posts could be a host for Roman.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

mariomart said:


> Perhaps have a 500 post minimum before becoming eligible.


I like this idea, the "Mario Rule"

Cheers...


----------



## EndeavourDK

MattBrace said:


> That's because your a decent chap and with over 500 posts could be a host for Roman.
> 
> Cheers...


I'm not religious what so ever, but I do think there comes a time were one, and I think that's universal, reflects upon live. I've done things which I regret and can't change anymore. Some I managed to change. I don't want more of those "regrets" and I don't like the thought of leaving earth having been a complete *ss.
I don't envy the ones who do.....


----------



## mariomart

Losing Roman is a tragedy, and on top of that tragedy is the loss of all the collected memento's that have been added to Roman's travel case. Truly a sad event for all to witness, and the fact that it may have ended the journey at the hands of an Australian is a shaming moment for me.

Here's a pic I took when I hosted him in November 2016, lot's of memento's even at that stage.


----------



## joecool

One thing to keep in mind is the possibility that something tragic might have befallen Roman's last host,the last I heard from him was that he was off on a trip to India....where I guess anything can happen!


----------



## mariomart

It's possible Joe, as you possibly have Shai1 real word identity and address would it be possible to do a few Google searches to see if anything pops up. Perhaps such a search could provide an alternative form of contact such as email or mobile number which a friendly reminder could be relayed through.


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> It's possible Joe, as you possibly have Shai1 real word identity and address would it be possible to do a few Google searches to see if anything pops up. Perhaps such a search could provide an alternative form of contact such as email or mobile number which a friendly reminder could be relayed through.


That's the problem Mario,member Red Cubbie is the only person who knows Sha1's real identity and address.


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> That's the problem Mario,member Red Cubbie is the only person who knows Sha1's real identity and address.


Have you tried PM Red Clubbie or has he disappeared as well?


----------



## joecool

Not much point really as his last activity was June 21 2018 not long before Romans disappearance


----------



## DolleDolf

So this guy received Roman in July of 2017 and as of June 2018 still had it? What a rear end wipe ....


----------



## joecool

How do you guy's feel about havin a Roman Mk 2


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> How do you guy's feel about havin a Roman Mk 2


I'm always up to host a travelling watch, so sign me up :-!

But I think guidelines need to be put in place such as a minimum post count of 500, be an active member of the f10 community, and must be happy to pass on their real world identity (name, address, phone number) to the owner of Roman Mk 2 as well as the next recipient.


----------



## stevarad

Well, Vlad just ressurected. Fantastic news. It would be even more fantastic if Roman would do the same...

I made PM to shai1 days ago, but no answer.

So we need Roman v. 2.0 in order to keep this thread alive.

But so sad because of Roman v. 1.0. It was Polmax3133 legacy, and somehow made feel he is still around on forum. 



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

But strictly using mariomartial law...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MattBrace

stevarad said:


> But strictly using mariomartial law...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Plans are being made for a reboot of Roman, more information soon...

Cheers...


----------



## EndeavourDK

MattBrace said:


> Plans are being made for a reboot of Roman, more information soon...
> 
> Cheers...


Would the new "Roman" not deserve it's own thread? Perhaps a new name as well ........ :think:
I think it was a very nice/good idea to add (cemented in the rules) a postcard form each location it has been, the "provenance" so to speak


----------



## longstride

joecool said:


> I PM'd Shai1 a few weeks ago for an update and here is his response last week.
> 
> Hi Jo,
> Sorry for the late response. I've been in the Northern Territory for the last 6 weeks. I was waiting for the opportunity to take this shot before sending him to his next host. I'll update the thread later today
> View attachment 13146141
> 
> 
> So I guess we will just have to wait and see


Uluru, my old back yard.


----------



## MattBrace

EndeavourDK said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plans are being made for a reboot of Roman, more information soon...
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> Would the new "Roman" not deserve it's own thread? Perhaps a new name as well ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a very nice/good idea to add (cemented in the rules) a postcard form each location it has been, the "provenance" so to speak
Click to expand...

All possibilities will be discussed when the replacement watch is ready.

Cheers...


----------



## joecool

longstride said:


> Uluru, my old back yard.


Hope that's not a euphemism


----------



## Lokifish

While doing some preparation for selling my meager collection, I came back to f10 after many moons and this was the first thread I checked. I'm saddened by the news about Roman as I enjoyed having Roman as a guest, and being part of his adventures. Short of watches that have been in space, Roman probably saw more miles than any other documented watch. As someone that finds watches with history a thing to be cherished, I see this as a great loss to the entire watch community.


----------



## MattBrace

ATTENTION! Roman Update!

For those of you that have been following "Roman the world traveling Poljot 3133" you will be aware that the watch has been lost to the forum. I could get into possible reasons why the last host has failed to forward the watch, but that would probably get me into hot water with forum moderators! I'm pretty upset about it!

Either way it has sadly halted what was and is a great thread with some amazing stories and pictures, Polmax3133 the originator of this thread is no longer an active member of the forum. Care taking of this thread is in the hands of Joecool, so between myself and Joe we have decided to try and "Re-boot Re-start" if you will this journey.

A replacement watch is now available thanks to the great generosity of Joe, he will be referred to as "Roman 2". He's in good shape and sporting a clear caseback to allow you all to see his superb workings! The purpose of the Roman thread was to in some respects show the great qualities of the 3133 movement so this transparency will allow future hosts to appreciate this area of the watch a little more.















If you would like to Host "Roman 2" then the opportunity will be coming soon, first a few guidelines will need to be established to avoid any future misunderstandings or delays. I have copied some of Polmax's original hosting requirements as a starting point, this is an open discussion so please feel free to make suggestions for the future.

Hosting Requirements:

All I ask is that you ensure Roman is passed on to the next host within 2-4 weeks; that you chose a trusted follow-up person before accepting to host; and that you assume responsibility for ensuring that Roman is passed along by said host in the allotted time frame.

Please refrain from opening the case back. If and when repairs are necessary, send the watch back and I will forward it to the next host after the repair is complete.

If you drop him and cause damage--don't worry!! Just send him back to me.

It would be nice if the host could:

1) Add a postcard to the package. But again, not a requirement.

2) Take a few pics with the watch that are (preferably) somewhere of interest in your area - but a few WRUW shots will suffice if you do not have the means or time to do so.

Both myself and Joe are firm on one point only, this thread will continue as it keeps the original concept, stories and pictures alive. 
Going forward I will be stepping in as Care taker for a while, also if the watch is ever damaged or requires repair it should be returned to myself or Joe.

Let's discuss hosting requirements a little more so were all happy, then Roman's journey can continue.

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

Big thanks to You and Joe for this effort!!!

Did you consider Mariomart's "law"? In order to increase probability of responsible hosts,he proposed 500+ posts on forum as requriment for every host.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*



MattBrace said:


> ATTENTION! Roman Update!
> 
> For those of you that have been following "Roman the world traveling Poljot 3133" you will be aware that the watch has been lost to the forum. I could get into possible reasons why the last host has failed to forward the watch, but that would probably get me into hot water with forum moderators! I'm pretty upset about it!


Please, share that reasons with us. A lot of us feel really sad and damaged because of Roman and Vlad. Some closer would be good for end of story.

I don't see why moderators would have problems with that.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

I'd also suggest every host must commit to sending Roman 2 to the next host using registered post. If they are unwilling to do this or it isn't possible from their country/location, it disqualifies them as a potential host. The tracking number would be PM'ed to the new host, Joe and Matt.


----------



## Father of five

Many thanks to Matt and Joe for making Roman 2 a reality

I'm still new to this forum and the Russian watch community, having only started this spring, but would consider it and honor to host such a wonderful watch for a week of two in Calgary and show him some wonderful sites

I agree with many here who have suggested some form of trackable/traceable shipping method be a requirement and something you agree to if hosting Roman 2


----------



## 24h

Great to see this "project" coming back to the forum! I might be interested in hosting the watch for a couple weeks 
Are we allowed to change out the strap, given that we send it to the next host on the original strap?

I think that there should be a requirement to send it via a tracked and _maybe _insured shipping method. Would be a good idea to have some requirements like post count/account age/regular visitor of F10.
I would also not be opposed to making our own "insurance policy" by chipping in a few dollars to the owner to offset the cost of any repairs/loss of the watch.


----------



## joecool

Matt,thank you for all you have done preparing Roman 2 for what we both hope will be a worthwhile continuation of the original concept.

As Matt has said,keep any ideas coming as to what you as a member here would like to see happening with regards to hosting this reboot.


----------



## James_

The pessimist in me is saying it will be just a matter of time before this one is stolen too. Rules should be strict. Post count 2000 maybe a lot more and a member for 4 or more years. Also positive sales and buying feedback. And yes tracking, signed delivery and insured shipping.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> The pessimist in me is saying it will be just a matter of time before this one is stolen too. Rules should be strict. Post count 2000 maybe a lot more and a member for 4 or more years. Also positive sales and buying feedback. And yes tracking, signed delivery and insured shipping.


I see where you are coming from mate,but you gotta bear in mind,some of the long term members here don't post that often and also don't buy or sell from here.
Also the f10 forum is a broad church: meaning some people here like the fact that collecting Russian/Soviet pieces is inexpensive, Others meanwhile like the fact that although quite expensive relatively,Russian mechaniceal chronos are still much better value than their Swiss counterparts.
I guess what I'm saying is the Roman idea myself and Matt want to continue is the fact that a quality mechanical chronograph with a genuine pedigree is available to most watch collectors on a limited budget.
Hosting such an item,hopefully will encourage an increased interest in this particular calibre as well as all other Russian mechanical chronograph models.


----------



## joecool

Duplo post....grrrrr


----------



## MattBrace

OK, a limited response which is a bit disappointing. With the potential loss of our other traveling forum watch "Vlad" it makes getting Roman back out there even more important. 

So here's a draft of the hosting requirements. 

1. Duration of hosting 4 weeks max.
2. Host must have been an active 
member for 6 months.
3. Host to have a minimum of 100 posts.
4. Host must be willing to send Roman 
via a tracked shipping method.

Comments please and if your interested in hosting, time to stick your hand up!

Yes we live in a cynical world full of distrust, but this forum has always been a place of unification, a diverse group with common interests. Let not let the actions of a few detract from the enjoyment of the many. 

Take the opportunity to host Roman and show us all who you are and your part of this amazing planet we all call home. 

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> OK, a limited response which is a bit disappointing. With the potential loss of our other traveling forum watch "Vlad" it makes getting Roman back out there even more important.
> 
> So here's a draft of the hosting requirements.
> 
> 1. Duration of hosting 4 weeks max.
> 2. Host must have been an active
> member for 6 months.
> 3. Host to have a minimum of 100 posts.
> 4. Host must be willing to send Roman
> via a tracked shipping method.
> 
> Comments please and if your interested in hosting, time to stick your hand up!
> 
> Yes we live in a cynical world full of distrust, but this forum has always been a place of unification, a diverse group with common interests. Let not let the actions of a few detract from the enjoyment of the many.
> 
> Take the opportunity to host Roman and show us all who you are and your part of this amazing planet we all call home.
> 
> Cheers...


Very sensible points, though I would suggest adding a 'No5' that adds a checkable contact details item (yes, the sender has to have an address to send to, but that could just be a Post Office box or similar.) Just a thought. Would love to host the feller, but I don't (at the moment, anyway) qualify


----------



## 24h

MattBrace said:


> OK, a limited response which is a bit disappointing. With the potential loss of our other traveling forum watch "Vlad" it makes getting Roman back out there even more important.
> 
> So here's a draft of the hosting requirements.
> 
> 1. Duration of hosting 4 weeks max.
> 2. Host must have been an active
> member for 6 months.
> 3. Host to have a minimum of 100 posts.
> 4. Host must be willing to send Roman
> via a tracked shipping method.
> 
> Comments please and if your interested in hosting, time to stick your hand up!
> 
> Yes we live in a cynical world full of distrust, but this forum has always been a place of unification, a diverse group with common interests. Let not let the actions of a few detract from the enjoyment of the many.
> 
> Take the opportunity to host Roman and show us all who you are and your part of this amazing planet we all call home.
> 
> Cheers...


Maybe a new thread? I'm guessing people missed this because it's just an update on an old thread.
Sign me up!


----------



## stevarad

New thread would be more appropriate. New watch, new story, even if idea is old.


----------



## Kamburov

Credit to Joe and Matt for the effort! Beautiful watch! I wish Roman II a long and healthy life! 
Count me in, I'll be happy to host him and show him the Black Sea coast.
Two points from me, though:
1. As to shipping, the only countries, outside Europe, to which I ship are USA, Canada, Australia (and New Zealand) and Japan. 100% reliable. I've had bad experiences with countries outside these. Even with recommended post, tracking barcodes etc. I know the idea is to visit many exotic places around the world, but some destinations are still risky. No offence or disrespect to comrades from those countries. 
2. There should be rules or guidelines on how shipping papers are filled in. For example - on intercontinental shipping it should be clearly stated that it's a watch without batteries, otherwise customs have a reason to open and inspect the package. If the declared value is above certain sum it may be a subject of taxation and customs paperwork. You all know what I mean.
There are risk factors that are outside members' control. I think they should be narrowed down to the possible minimum. I haven't read the previous thread, sorry if I'm repeating things already discussed.
Ivan


----------



## joecool

For shipping declaration "mechanical measuring instrument" with a value of around $20 ,International tracked and signed for on delivery is what I would recommend.
This should not attract too much unwarranted attention.


----------



## EndeavourDK

joecool said:


> For shipping declaration "mechanical measuring instrument" with a value of around $20 ,International tracked and signed for on delivery is what I would recommend.
> This should not attract too much unwarranted attention.


FYI; all mail entering Denmark from outside the EU, with a registered (declared) value on the parcel above $12 are subjected to import-tax, added with a "registration-fee". The "registration-fee" is standard US$ 22 and the import-tax is 25% of the register value on the parcel; $5 for a registered value of $20.
The parcel is kept 14 - 21 days till you pay the total ransom of US$27 for a $20 registered value parcel. If you don't pay, the parcel will be send back or destroyed.

I don't hope other countries do have the same rules ...... :think:


----------



## joecool

EndeavourDK said:


> FYI; all mail entering Denmark from outside the EU, with a registered value on the parcel above $12 are subjected to import-tax, added with a "registration-fee". The "registration-fee" is standard US$ 22 and the import-tax is 25% of the register value on the parcel; $5 for a registered value of $20.
> The parcel is kept 14 days till you pay the total ransom of: US$27. If you don't pay, the parcel will be send back or destroyed.
> 
> I don't hope other countries do have the same rules ...... :think:


Simple solution ,make the value $10 instead


----------



## MattBrace

I'm sure organisation of how to send for import duty concerns can be addressed between hosts. So what's the general consensus on keeping this original thread going or starting a new Roman 2?

Cheers...


----------



## Sekondtime

MattBrace said:


> I'm sure organisation of how to send for import duty concerns can be addressed between hosts. So what's the general consensus on keeping this original thread going or starting a new Roman 2?
> 
> Cheers...


Start a Roman 2 thread but the first post should include a link to Roman 1 and the last post in Roman 1 should have a link to Roman 2.

Sekondtime


----------



## Kamburov

Sekondtime said:


> Start a Roman 2 thread but the first post should include a link to Roman 1 and the last post in Roman 1 should have a link to Roman 2.
> 
> Sekondtime


I too think Roman The Second deserves a fresh start, but linked with the previous thread.


----------



## joecool

I'd be more inclined to keep the thread as is but I'm happy to go with whatever the general consensus is.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Perhaps it's an idea to leave the past the past. IMHO this nice watch deserves to have its own thread, with its own adventures and perhaps even its own new name; a clean fresh start :think:


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Perhaps it's an idea to leave the past the past. IMHO this nice watch deserves to have its own thread, with its own adventures and perhaps even its own new name; a clean fresh start :think:


I think that we can call him..Joe 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> I think that we can call him..Joe
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Definately NO ,since Matt is the guy who has made this watch travel ready and is the main guy in charge well let him decide on any new handle for the watch


----------



## stevarad

MattJoe? 

or

MJ?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

Nomad.

Rover.


----------



## stevarad

*Re: Meet "Roman": World Traveling Poljot 3133.*

I like Nomad!

Sounds powerful.


----------



## longstride

I’m all in for this - great project and a great recovery in the aftermath of Roman 1 going MIA. 

Let’s make sure this project is a success for all of us!

Longstride.


----------



## joecool

I'm liking the idea of a new Russian "Nomad" ready to traverse the globe!


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks to all for your input, The new "Nomad" thread is now Live.

To "Roman" where ever you maybe, we thank you for your service and memories.

Cheers...


----------

